# Mother Russia: What do the liberals think now



## American_Jihad

I wonder, what do they think...







*Russia's Crackdown On 'Gay Propaganda' And Popular Illiberalism*​
Mark Adomanis
6/29/13

Over at The Nation, Alec Luhn recently wrote a quite good summary of the recently-passed ban on gay propaganda and the generally perilous state of gay rights in Russia. I encourage everyone to read the full article, particularly because it does an excellent job of showing that Russian gay rights activists are themselves deeply conflicted and divided about what to do next. Some, particularly those that get the most attention in the West, want to focus on holding large public demonstrations of gay pride. Others think that Russian gays should adopt a more cautious stance that is based on coming out to family and close friends and then gradually broadening out from there.*

The point is that Russias gays are not united in lockstep behind a particular issue, strategy, or goal, but are people with all of the messiness, bickering, and spontaneity that that entails. That might sound rather obvious or banal, but in discussions about the ban on gay propaganda there is an unfortunate tendency to lump Russias gays together into some homogeneous and undifferentiated mass.

But what really struck me about Luhns article, what really got me thinking, was the widespread popularity of anti-gay sentiment. The Duma bill banning gay propaganda passed unanimously. Not a single member of the official opposition felt comfortable voting against it. Obviously the opposition doesnt doesnt control the Duma, United Russia does, but the Communists, the LDPR, and other groups have no problem voting against various sorts of economic and fiscal policies. Yes the Duma is hardly a paragon of democratic accountability, but unanimous bills are still quite rare and it seems worth noting how quickly its deputies fell in line behind the legislation.

...

Russia's Crackdown On 'Gay Propaganda' And Popular Illiberalism - Forbes


----------



## TheOldSchool

Russia is living the conservative dream right now!


----------



## JakeStarkey

The far right religious arm of the TPM are in firm agreement with the commies.


----------



## American_Jihad

Members of the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster, or Pastafarians, march through St. Petersburg on Aug.17, 2013. 

*Humor failure in Russia: Crackdown on 'Pastafarians' shows Kremlin-church ties*​
8/24/13
By Albina Kovalyova, Producer, NBC News

MOSCOW, Russia -- The march of the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster had all signs of being a satirical stunt  some of its 100 participants were armed with colanders on their heads and pasta in their mouths.

But the reaction of Russian authorities to so-called Pastafarians has been anything but lighthearted.

Police and members of a Russian Orthodox group set upon the group last Saturday, knocking some to the ground. Eight members of the church were detained and subsequently charged with organizing an unsanctioned rally. Although those detained have since been released, they are due back in court before the end of August. 

Pastafarians are part of an international 'religious' movement founded in the U.S. in 2005 in opposition to the teaching of intelligent design and creationism in public schools. It has become an international movement, generally recognized as satirical poke at organized religion. But its adherents insist that its a 'real religion' and the dogma they follow is the rejection of dogma. They claim to have 15,000 adherents in Russia.

...

Humor failure in Russia: Crackdown on 'Pastafarians' shows Kremlin-church ties - World News


----------



## Sunni Man

Putin and the Russian government have their priorities in order.   ..


----------



## JoeBlam

Sunni Man said:


> Putin and the Russian government have their priorities in order.   ..


----------



## Black_Label

The right wingers are loving russia right now. I bet they are stocking up on hammers and sickles as we speak.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Black_Label said:


> The right wingers are loving russia right now. I bet they are stocking up on hammers and sickles as we speak.



AJ and SunniMan are probably rubbing their nipples to images of Putin as we speak


----------



## R.C. Christian

Russia takes things too far but at least the don't have to worry about filthy queers. They're clergy won't be jailed for a hate crime for not marrying shit pushers. That's coming to the U.S as long as the liberal parasites are in charge.


----------



## Katzndogz

What do you want to bet that photographers in Russia won't be sued and forced to attend commitment ceremonies?

Whoever thought that Russia would be the country that protects religious freedom and the United States would be the country destroying it?


----------



## Sallow

NEWSFLASH: Russia was never "admired" by liberals in this country. Quite the contrary, the Liberal Presidents of this country did the best they could to fight them without starting a hot war.

John F. Kennedy, a self avowed Liberal, was killed by Commie loving Lee Harvey Oswald.


----------



## TheOldSchool

R.C. Christian said:


> Russia takes things too far but at least the don't have to worry about filthy queers. They're clergy won't be jailed for a hate crime for not marrying shit pushers. That's coming to the U.S as long as the liberal parasites are in charge.



Gays are pushing around shit these days?  Do they have little carts for it or something?


----------



## Sallow

American_Jihad said:


> Members of the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster, or Pastafarians, march through St. Petersburg on Aug.17, 2013.
> 
> *Humor failure in Russia: Crackdown on 'Pastafarians' shows Kremlin-church ties*​
> 8/24/13
> By Albina Kovalyova, Producer, NBC News
> 
> MOSCOW, Russia -- The march of the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster had all signs of being a satirical stunt  some of its 100 participants were armed with colanders on their heads and pasta in their mouths.
> 
> But the reaction of Russian authorities to so-called Pastafarians has been anything but lighthearted.
> 
> Police and members of a Russian Orthodox group set upon the group last Saturday, knocking some to the ground. Eight members of the church were detained and subsequently charged with organizing an unsanctioned rally. Although those detained have since been released, they are due back in court before the end of August.
> 
> Pastafarians are part of an international 'religious' movement founded in the U.S. in 2005 in opposition to the teaching of intelligent design and creationism in public schools. It has become an international movement, generally recognized as satirical poke at organized religion. But its adherents insist that its a 'real religion' and the dogma they follow is the rejection of dogma. They claim to have 15,000 adherents in Russia.
> 
> ...
> 
> Humor failure in Russia: Crackdown on 'Pastafarians' shows Kremlin-church ties - World News



Oh goody..in addition to becoming a de facto dictatorship..they are becoming a theocracy.

Good times for you folks.


----------



## TheOldSchool

I bet Russian politicians would win across the board if they ran for all the senate and house seats in the red states


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Russia has never been a liberal country; it was a Communist country.  While liberals and Communists share a common belief in Marxism, Communists are far more totalitarian and brutal.


----------



## candycorn

Can't wait for the 2014 elections when we can talk about politics once more.


----------



## Sallow

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Russia has never been a liberal country; it was a Communist country.  While liberals and Communists share a common belief in Marxism, Communists are far more totalitarian and brutal.



Liberal governments allow multiple parties and political viewpoints.

One of the "features" of Communism is that neither of those are allowed.

Additionally, capitalism is also a Liberal construct.


----------



## R.C. Christian

TheOldSchool said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia takes things too far but at least the don't have to worry about filthy queers. They're clergy won't be jailed for a hate crime for not marrying shit pushers. That's coming to the U.S as long as the liberal parasites are in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gays are pushing around shit these days?  Do they have little carts for it or something?
Click to expand...


As a fag lover, you of all people know exactly what I meant by that statement. Nevertheless, Russia doesn't pass any of the tests I'd set for a good country when it comes to dealing with fags and fag lovers. Those simply being that you don't put protesting HIV makers in a jail cell for speaking about whatever oppresses them which isn't much in this country.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Russia's TV network blasted for 'abominable' coverage of anti-gay law [video]*​
Posted by duy 
August 22, 2013

...

Russian duma; that criminalizes homosexual propaganda. It effectively makes it illegal to talk about homosexuality in public.... 

''I'm not really interested in talking about Bradley Manning right now. I'm interested in talking about the horrific environment of homophobia in Russia right now. And to let the Russian gay people know they have friends and allies in solidarity from people all over the world. And that we're not going to be silent in the face of this horrific repression that is perpetrated by your paymasters, by Vladimir Putin....

"And as a journalist, I don't know how you can go to sleep at night seeing what happens to journalists in Russia who are routiney harrassed, tortured and in some cases killed by the Russian government.... I find that abomidable, and you should be ashamed of yourself.... You should cover what's happening in Russia. You should cover the horrific abuse --.

"You have 24 hours a day to lie about the United States and to ignore what's happening in Russia.... RT has been Bradley Manning and Edward Snowden 24/7. I haven't seen anything on your network about the anti-gay laws that have been passed in Russia, and the increasing climate of violence and hostility towards gay people. Where is the coverage of that? ... They can't make these comments on Russian television. They can't write these things in Russian newspapers. They can't hold a demonstration in Russian squares."

...

Russia's TV network blasted for 'abominable' coverage of anti-gay law [video] - Last Word


----------



## American_Jihad

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Russia has never been a liberal country; it was a Communist country.  While liberals and Communists share a common belief in Marxism, Communists are far more totalitarian and brutal.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...l-is-a-totalitarian-screaming-to-get-out.html



...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Russia has never been a liberal country; it was a Communist country.  While *liberals and Communists share a common belief in Marxism*, Communists are far more totalitarian and brutal.



What a silly statement.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Putin's Eerily Persuasive Message to Barack Obama *​
September 2, 2013 
Kyle Becker

...

Its getting pretty bad for the American mainstream media when a Russian state propaganda organ shows an ex-KGB dictator making ten times more sense than the president and his backers.

One thing about RT  at least youll get an accurate translation of Putins verbal smackdowns on Obama there.

Putin's Eerily Persuasive Message to Barack Obama | Independent Journal Review


----------



## JakeStarkey

As the reactionary right celebrates Putin and the Russians and the Communists and the Iranians, mainstream America realizes that those of the far right have turned a corner from which they cannot return.


----------



## American_Jihad

JakeStarkey said:


> As the reactionary right celebrates Putin and the Russians and the Communists and the Iranians, mainstream America realizes that those of the far right have turned a corner from which they cannot return.








Hey Snarkey, I bet you smoke a crack-matic, don't cha boiy...


----------



## LeftofLeft

What is even funnier are the Liberals who defend those that want to incorporate Sharia Law..... And gays get more upset and threatened when a beauty queen and fast food entrepreneur say that marriage should be between a man and a woman.


----------



## JakeStarkey

If that is the best criticism we get from AJ and his lackeys, we in the mainstream will have no problem in obtaining our policy goals and desired election results next year.


----------



## bodecea

Black_Label said:


> The right wingers are loving russia right now. I bet they are stocking up on hammers and sickles as we speak.



They love Putin too....Warbler probably has a pin-up of him shirtless displayed in a prominent place in his bedroom.


----------



## bodecea

R.C. Christian said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia takes things too far but at least the don't have to worry about filthy queers. They're clergy won't be jailed for a hate crime for not marrying shit pushers. That's coming to the U.S as long as the liberal parasites are in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gays are pushing around shit these days?  Do they have little carts for it or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a fag lover, you of all people know exactly what I meant by that statement. Nevertheless, Russia doesn't pass any of the tests I'd set for a good country when it comes to dealing with fags and fag lovers. Those simply being that you don't put protesting HIV makers in a jail cell for speaking about whatever oppresses them which isn't much in this country.
Click to expand...


You would have LOVED Hitler and the Nazis.


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank has his hammer and sickle red flags already to fly from his window and his car's aerial.


----------



## Katzndogz

Russia has seen what the normalization of homosexuality has done to the United States, how destructive the force is, and will not tolerate its promotion.  Good for them.  Someone has to stand up the gay mafia.

Someone has to stop obama.  Russia stepped up in WWII to stop another mad man from his world wide ambitions.  They are stepping up again today.

Russia Boosts Mediterranean Flotilla as U.S. Weighs Syria Strike - Bloomberg

Russia is sending two destroyers, including the Nastoichivy, the flagship of the Baltic Fleet, and the Moskva missile cruiser to the region, Interfax reported today, citing an unidentified Navy official. That follows last week&#8217;s dispatch of a reconnaissance ship to the eastern Mediterranean, four days after the deployment of an anti-submarine ship and a missile cruiser to the area, which were reported by Interfax. 

Russia is sending a strong signal that the conflict surrounding Syria touches on its interests, to ensure that international law is upheld and there is no bypassing the UN Security Council,&#8221; Ivan Safranchuk, deputy director of the Foreign Ministry&#8217;s Institute of Contemporary International Studies in Moscow, said by phone. 

Yes, obama is a madman, just like Hitler was a madman.  They both thought they were dragging along an ungrateful world into the utopia of their own ambitions.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> Russia has seen what the normalization of homosexuality has done to the United States, how destructive the force is, and will not tolerate its promotion.  Good for them.  Someone has to stand up the gay mafia.
> 
> Someone has to stop obama.  Russia stepped up in WWII to stop another mad man from his world wide ambitions.  They are stepping up again today.
> 
> Russia Boosts Mediterranean Flotilla as U.S. Weighs Syria Strike - Bloomberg
> 
> Russia is sending two destroyers, including the Nastoichivy, the flagship of the Baltic Fleet, and the Moskva missile cruiser to the region, Interfax reported today, citing an unidentified Navy official. That follows last weeks dispatch of a reconnaissance ship to the eastern Mediterranean, four days after the deployment of an anti-submarine ship and a missile cruiser to the area, which were reported by Interfax.
> 
> Russia is sending a strong signal that the conflict surrounding Syria touches on its interests, to ensure that international law is upheld and there is no bypassing the UN Security Council, Ivan Safranchuk, deputy director of the Foreign Ministrys Institute of Contemporary International Studies in Moscow, said by phone.
> 
> Yes, obama is a madman, just like Hitler was a madman.  They both thought they were dragging along an ungrateful world into the utopia of their own ambitions.



^ Pretty much gone full bore Russian supporter against her own country.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has seen what the normalization of homosexuality has done to the United States, how destructive the force is, and will not tolerate its promotion.  Good for them.  Someone has to stand up the gay mafia.
> 
> Someone has to stop obama.  Russia stepped up in WWII to stop another mad man from his world wide ambitions.  They are stepping up again today.
> 
> Russia Boosts Mediterranean Flotilla as U.S. Weighs Syria Strike - Bloomberg
> 
> Russia is sending two destroyers, including the Nastoichivy, the flagship of the Baltic Fleet, and the Moskva missile cruiser to the region, Interfax reported today, citing an unidentified Navy official. That follows last weeks dispatch of a reconnaissance ship to the eastern Mediterranean, four days after the deployment of an anti-submarine ship and a missile cruiser to the area, which were reported by Interfax.
> 
> Russia is sending a strong signal that the conflict surrounding Syria touches on its interests, to ensure that international law is upheld and there is no bypassing the UN Security Council, Ivan Safranchuk, deputy director of the Foreign Ministrys Institute of Contemporary International Studies in Moscow, said by phone.
> 
> Yes, obama is a madman, just like Hitler was a madman.  They both thought they were dragging along an ungrateful world into the utopia of their own ambitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Pretty much gone full bore Russian supporter against her own country.
Click to expand...


^^ All reactionaries are incipient commies or fascists.  Katznodogz is a classic example of the psychology of such individuals.


----------



## ClosedCaption

R.C. Christian said:


> Russia takes things too far but at least the don't have to worry about filthy queers. They're clergy won't be jailed for a hate crime for not marrying shit pushers. That's coming to the U.S as long as the liberal parasites are in charge.



Freeeeeeeeeeedom!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

R. C. Christian loves communism.


----------



## Katzndogz

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has seen what the normalization of homosexuality has done to the United States, how destructive the force is, and will not tolerate its promotion.  Good for them.  Someone has to stand up the gay mafia.
> 
> Someone has to stop obama.  Russia stepped up in WWII to stop another mad man from his world wide ambitions.  They are stepping up again today.
> 
> Russia Boosts Mediterranean Flotilla as U.S. Weighs Syria Strike - Bloomberg
> 
> Russia is sending two destroyers, including the Nastoichivy, the flagship of the Baltic Fleet, and the Moskva missile cruiser to the region, Interfax reported today, citing an unidentified Navy official. That follows last weeks dispatch of a reconnaissance ship to the eastern Mediterranean, four days after the deployment of an anti-submarine ship and a missile cruiser to the area, which were reported by Interfax.
> 
> Russia is sending a strong signal that the conflict surrounding Syria touches on its interests, to ensure that international law is upheld and there is no bypassing the UN Security Council, Ivan Safranchuk, deputy director of the Foreign Ministrys Institute of Contemporary International Studies in Moscow, said by phone.
> 
> Yes, obama is a madman, just like Hitler was a madman.  They both thought they were dragging along an ungrateful world into the utopia of their own ambitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Pretty much gone full bore Russian supporter against her own country.
Click to expand...


It's a shame that my own country has become so evil, so depraved, and become ruled by an utterly corrupt madman intent on his own gratification.

I never thought I would see the United States actually become what we fought against for over 200 years.  

No I will not support perversion.  I will not support a crazy person who imagines they are God.   The only person to say "The State, I AM the State" and get away with it was King Louie XVIII.  obama isn't entitled.

We need rescuing.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has seen what the normalization of homosexuality has done to the United States, how destructive the force is, and will not tolerate its promotion.  Good for them.  Someone has to stand up the gay mafia.
> 
> Someone has to stop obama.  Russia stepped up in WWII to stop another mad man from his world wide ambitions.  They are stepping up again today.
> 
> Russia Boosts Mediterranean Flotilla as U.S. Weighs Syria Strike - Bloomberg
> 
> Russia is sending two destroyers, including the Nastoichivy, the flagship of the Baltic Fleet, and the Moskva missile cruiser to the region, Interfax reported today, citing an unidentified Navy official. That follows last weeks dispatch of a reconnaissance ship to the eastern Mediterranean, four days after the deployment of an anti-submarine ship and a missile cruiser to the area, which were reported by Interfax.
> 
> Russia is sending a strong signal that the conflict surrounding Syria touches on its interests, to ensure that international law is upheld and there is no bypassing the UN Security Council, Ivan Safranchuk, deputy director of the Foreign Ministrys Institute of Contemporary International Studies in Moscow, said by phone.
> 
> Yes, obama is a madman, just like Hitler was a madman.  They both thought they were dragging along an ungrateful world into the utopia of their own ambitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Pretty much gone full bore Russian supporter against her own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shame that my own country has become so evil, so depraved, and become ruled by an utterly corrupt madman intent on his own gratification.
> 
> I never thought I would see the United States actually become what we fought against for over 200 years.
> 
> No I will not support perversion.  I will not support a crazy person who imagines they are God.   The only person to say "The State, I AM the State" and get away with it was King Louie XVIII.  obama isn't entitled.
> 
> We need rescuing.
Click to expand...

No we don't.   Just you....the nice men in the nice white coats need to visit you.


----------



## Katzndogz

Oh please, if it wasn't for the gay mafia you would be under psychiatric care for your homosexuality right now.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> Oh please, if it wasn't for the gay mafia you would be under psychiatric care for your homosexuality right now.



We can see who the crazy one is, sweetheart.


----------



## Katzndogz

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, if it wasn't for the gay mafia you would be under psychiatric care for your homosexuality right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can see who the crazy one is, sweetheart.
Click to expand...


I'm not your sewwtheart.  I'm not a lesbian.  Keep your tongue in your mouth and zip it up


----------



## JakeStarkey

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has seen what the normalization of homosexuality has done to the United States, how destructive the force is, and will not tolerate its promotion.  Good for them.  Someone has to stand up the gay mafia.
> 
> Someone has to stop obama.  Russia stepped up in WWII to stop another mad man from his world wide ambitions.  They are stepping up again today.
> 
> Russia Boosts Mediterranean Flotilla as U.S. Weighs Syria Strike - Bloomberg
> 
> Russia is sending two destroyers, including the Nastoichivy, the flagship of the Baltic Fleet, and the Moskva missile cruiser to the region, Interfax reported today, citing an unidentified Navy official. That follows last weeks dispatch of a reconnaissance ship to the eastern Mediterranean, four days after the deployment of an anti-submarine ship and a missile cruiser to the area, which were reported by Interfax.
> 
> Russia is sending a strong signal that the conflict surrounding Syria touches on its interests, to ensure that international law is upheld and there is no bypassing the UN Security Council, Ivan Safranchuk, deputy director of the Foreign Ministrys Institute of Contemporary International Studies in Moscow, said by phone.
> 
> Yes, obama is a madman, just like Hitler was a madman.  They both thought they were dragging along an ungrateful world into the utopia of their own ambitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Pretty much gone full bore Russian supporter against her own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shame that my own country has become so evil, so depraved, and become ruled by an utterly corrupt madman intent on his own gratification.
> 
> I never thought I would see the United States actually become what we fought against for over 200 years.
> 
> No I will not support perversion.  I will not support a crazy person who imagines they are God.   The only person to say "The State, I AM the State" and get away with it was King Louie XVIII.  obama isn't entitled.
> 
> We need rescuing.
Click to expand...


Your position, katzndogz, is the crazy one, the one in which a mad woman fights against all the good in America.

You will not find what you want in Russia.


----------



## Katzndogz

JakeStarkey said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Pretty much gone full bore Russian supporter against her own country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that my own country has become so evil, so depraved, and become ruled by an utterly corrupt madman intent on his own gratification.
> 
> I never thought I would see the United States actually become what we fought against for over 200 years.
> 
> No I will not support perversion.  I will not support a crazy person who imagines they are God.   The only person to say "The State, I AM the State" and get away with it was King Louie XVIII.  obama isn't entitled.
> 
> Your position, katzndogz, is the crazy one, the one in which a mad woman fights against all the good in America.
> 
> You will not find what you want in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  you and Bodey are examples, there is quickly very little good in America.  At least Russia is trying.   Russia would not tolerate decent people losing what they have because they refuse to support perversion.  Russia does not support people that disembowel othes and eat their entrails.   Or those who shoot boys in the head for disrespecting the fucked up prophet.  Or, those who burn Christian Churches.  That's America.  Specifically obama's americs so spare the tales of america's goodness.  It's as dead as the dead white guys who started it.
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

There is much good in America, Katzndogz, and you will not spoil it by taking us backwards.

Move to Russia if you like it so much.

But your support for Putin and Russia is support for gassed Syrian babies: honey, that is not good.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Liberals are Unwitting Shills for Communism and Satanism*

April 10, 2009 
by Henry Makow Ph.D

Liberals are dupes, what Communists call "useful idiots." I was one for most of my life. "Championing the oppressed" was a pathetic way to justify my life while being blinded to the real enemy.  As I will demonstrate, liberals, funded by the Rockefellers and Rothschilds, are mostly unwitting pawns of a Satanic Communist agenda. They are like the lower Blue Degrees of Freemasonry, dupes. This sounds extreme but unfortunately, it is literally true.  

Richard Rodriguez is a liberal propagandist. Flipping channels Thursday, I stumbled on this deceitful diatribe against men and the traditional family on the Rockefeller- funded PBS. Called "Women on the Move," it suggests that the school girls of Afghanistan are ready to fill the void left by men as the "male order falters and fails."  Absurd as this notion is, coming from the Rockefellers, it conveys their desire for radical change and totalitarian control.

...

Liberals are Unwitting Shills for Communism and Satanism - henrymakow.com


----------



## aaronleland

Katzndogz said:


> If  you and Bodey are examples, there is quickly very little good in America.  At least Russia is trying.   Russia would not tolerate decent people losing what they have because they refuse to support perversion.  Russia does not support people that disembowel othes and eat their entrails.   Or those who shoot boys in the head for disrespecting the fucked up prophet.  Or, those who burn Christian Churches.  That's America.  Specifically obama's americs so spare the tales of america's goodness.  It's as dead as the dead white guys who started it.



Want to know one of the best parts about America? The fact that both you and Bodey are free to give your opinion without the threat of being thrown in jail. We know now that you never supported freedom of speech. You only support speech which you agree with. You are welcome in Russia. Leave America for those who truly believe in freedom.


----------



## aaronleland

After all these years of calling Democrats commies and fascists, Republicans are coming out in support of a communist country for locking people up for "gay propaganda". This shit is priceless.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

aaronleland said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If  you and Bodey are examples, there is quickly very little good in America.  At least Russia is trying.   Russia would not tolerate decent people losing what they have because they refuse to support perversion.  Russia does not support people that disembowel othes and eat their entrails.   Or those who shoot boys in the head for disrespecting the fucked up prophet.  Or, those who burn Christian Churches.  That's America.  Specifically obama's americs so spare the tales of america's goodness.  It's as dead as the dead white guys who started it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to know one of the best parts about America? The fact that both you and Bodey are free to give your opinion without the threat of being thrown in jail. We know now that you never supported freedom of speech. You only support speech which you agree with. You are welcome in Russia. Leave America for those who truly believe in freedom.
Click to expand...


No, Katzndogz should stay in American to remind us all of what the Framers feared most: hate and ignorance, and why they created the Constitution, to protect citizens from that hate and ignorance.


----------



## Seawytch

bodecea said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wingers are loving russia right now. I bet they are stocking up on hammers and sickles as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They love Putin too....Warbler probably has a pin-up of him shirtless displayed in a prominent place in his bedroom.
Click to expand...


Nah...he got the Russians to send him the painting they seized of Putin in a pink slip.


----------



## JakeStarkey

American_Jihad said:


> *Liberals are Unwitting Shills for Communism and Satanism*
> 
> April 10, 2009
> by Henry Makow Ph.D
> 
> Liberals are dupes, what Communists call "useful idiots." I was one for most of my life. "Championing the oppressed" was a pathetic way to justify my life while being blinded to the real enemy.  As I will demonstrate, liberals, funded by the Rockefellers and Rothschilds, are mostly unwitting pawns of a Satanic Communist agenda. They are like the lower Blue Degrees of Freemasonry, dupes. This sounds extreme but unfortunately, it is literally true.
> 
> Richard Rodriguez is a liberal propagandist. Flipping channels Thursday, I stumbled on this deceitful diatribe against men and the traditional family on the Rockefeller- funded PBS. Called "Women on the Move," it suggests that the school girls of Afghanistan are ready to fill the void left by men as the "male order falters and fails."  Absurd as this notion is, coming from the Rockefellers, it conveys their desire for radical change and totalitarian control.
> 
> ...
> 
> Liberals are Unwitting Shills for Communism and Satanism - henrymakow.com



You are a useful dupes of the modern day communists, AJ.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, if it wasn't for the gay mafia you would be under psychiatric care for your homosexuality right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can see who the crazy one is, sweetheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not your sewwtheart.  I'm not a lesbian.  Keep your tongue in your mouth and zip it up
Click to expand...


Only you would think that was hitting on you.


----------



## editec

aaronleland said:


> After all these years of calling Democrats commies and fascists, Republicans are coming out in support of a communist country for locking people up for "gay propaganda". This shit is priceless.




Almost but not quite as priceless as how our resident anti-commies have come to an agreement with the CHINESE COMMUNIST MILITARY ESTABLISHMENT whereby we get to hire their SLAVES to make their products.

I'm telling ya, mate the US conservatives have some truly FLEXIBLE 
MORAL VALUES when it comes to choosing  business partners.


----------



## bodecea

editec said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all these years of calling Democrats commies and fascists, Republicans are coming out in support of a communist country for locking people up for "gay propaganda". This shit is priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost but not quite as priceless as how our resident anti-commies have come to an agreement with the CHINESE COMMUNIST MILITARY ESTABLISHMENT whereby we get to hire their SLAVES to make their products.
> 
> *I'm telling ya, mate the US conservatives have some truly FLEXIBLE
> MORAL VALUES when it comes to choosing  business partners*.
Click to expand...


They always have.


----------



## American_Jihad

JakeStarkey said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberals are Unwitting Shills for Communism and Satanism*
> 
> April 10, 2009
> by Henry Makow Ph.D
> 
> Liberals are dupes, what Communists call "useful idiots." I was one for most of my life. "Championing the oppressed" was a pathetic way to justify my life while being blinded to the real enemy.  As I will demonstrate, liberals, funded by the Rockefellers and Rothschilds, are mostly unwitting pawns of a Satanic Communist agenda. They are like the lower Blue Degrees of Freemasonry, dupes. This sounds extreme but unfortunately, it is literally true.
> 
> Richard Rodriguez is a liberal propagandist. Flipping channels Thursday, I stumbled on this deceitful diatribe against men and the traditional family on the Rockefeller- funded PBS. Called "Women on the Move," it suggests that the school girls of Afghanistan are ready to fill the void left by men as the "male order falters and fails."  Absurd as this notion is, coming from the Rockefellers, it conveys their desire for radical change and totalitarian control.
> 
> ...
> 
> Liberals are Unwitting Shills for Communism and Satanism - henrymakow.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a useful dupes of the modern day communists, AJ.
Click to expand...


Liberals are dupes, what Communists call "useful idiots." 

Make sure you show this to yo c*ckbite buddy franco the king of dupes...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Kennedy and Johnson and Eisenhower and Ford and Nixon and (yeah, even the weenie Reagan) and Bush the Elder all served as young men in WWII as liberals and conservatives and moderates.

And everyone of them would tell the reactionaries and libertarians here to STFU.


----------



## American_Jihad

JakeStarkey said:


> Kennedy and Johnson and Eisenhower and Ford and Nixon and (yeah, even the weenie Reagan) and Bush the Elder all served as young men in WWII as liberals and conservatives and moderates.
> 
> And everyone of them would tell the reactionaries and libertarians here to STFU.



Snarkey, on top of being a progressive/left-wing/liberal/socialist/commie/fagg you're also a psychic,(lmao) I sure hope it's not what you do for a living...





DNC/Left-Wing


----------



## OriginalShroom

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Russia has never been a liberal country; it was a Communist country.  While liberals and Communists share a common belief in Marxism, Communists are far more totalitarian and brutal.



Communism is what liberalism wants to be when it grows up.


----------



## JakeStarkey

AJ attacks personality because my comment is true.

Shroom knows that it is the far right reactionaries in love with Putin, communism, and Russia.


----------



## American_Jihad

JakeStarkey said:


> AJ attacks personality because my comment is true.
> 
> Shroom knows that it is the far right reactionaries in love with Putin, communism, and Russia.



Snarkey, I'm glad you cleared that up being that you started all the attacks and the folks can go back and see from my first posts here @ USMB the left started with me, they thought I was going to roll over and go away, that's when it became fun getting you lefties all wee weed up...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Putin Puts Obama in the Hot Seat*​
September 6, 2013 By Raymond Ibrahim

Russian President Vladimir Putin has a strange way of speaking straightforwardly, without all the artificial and morally superior airs one expects from Western politicians.

Earlier, for example, he wondered why Western leaders were supporting cannibals in Syria:

_You will not deny that one does not really need to support the people who not only kill their enemies, but open up their bodies, eat their intestines in front of the public and cameras. Are these the people you want to support? Is it them who you want to supply with weapons? Then this probably has little relation to humanitarian values that have been preached in Europe for hundreds of years._

Putin was referring to the notorious video of a jihadi leader biting into the organs of a Syrian soldier while screaming Islamic slogans.

...

Putin Puts Obama in the Hot Seat | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## JakeStarkey

American_Jihad said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ attacks personality because my comment is true.
> 
> Shroom knows that it is the far right reactionaries in love with Putin, communism, and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snarkey, I'm glad you cleared that up being that you started all the attacks and the folks can go back and see from my first posts here @ USMB the left started with me, they thought I was going to roll over and go away, that's when it became fun getting you lefties all wee weed up...
Click to expand...


Son, no one is worked up.  We are simply correcting your error.  The far right reactionaries are praising Russia and Putin, not the mainstream Republicans who know far better than that type of silliness.


----------



## American_Jihad

JakeStarkey said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ attacks personality because my comment is true.
> 
> Shroom knows that it is the far right reactionaries in love with Putin, communism, and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snarkey, I'm glad you cleared that up being that you started all the attacks and the folks can go back and see from my first posts here @ USMB the left started with me, they thought I was going to roll over and go away, that's when it became fun getting you lefties all wee weed up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, no one is worked up.  We are simply correcting your error.  The far right reactionaries are praising Russia and Putin, not the mainstream Republicans who know far better than that type of silliness.
Click to expand...


Snarkey you old geezer, 55,941 posts and you're still dumb as a stump...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Plan B for Syria?*

September 10, 2013 By Arnold Ahlert







The Syrian crisis has taken another curious turn. Yesterday, before President Obama made his case to the public for some sort of military strike against the regime of Bashar Assad, Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov announced that his nation would push the Syrian government to put its chemical weapons cache under international control. Syrian Foreign Minister Walid Moallem claimed his nation agrees with the idea. Syria welcomes the Russian proposal out of concern for the lives of the Syrian people, the security of our country and because it believes in the wisdom of the Russian leadership that seeks to avert American aggression against our people, he said.

The surprise development came within hours of an ambiguous ultimatum issued by Secretary of State John Kerry, who said Assad had one week to turn over all of his chemical weapons or face a military attack. Kerry then said it was unlikely Assad would do so. Sensing a potential problem, the State Department quickly characterized Kerrys comments as a rhetorical argument, not an actual offer. What Kerry really meant, according to Department spokeswoman Jen Psaki, was that this brutal dictator with a history of playing fast and loose with the facts cannot be trusted to turn over chemical weapons.

Nonetheless, Lavrov promised that Moscow would attempt to convince Syria to do exactly that.

...

?Plan B? for Syria? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Mother Russia: What do the liberals think now



What theyve always thought, during the Soviet Era and today, that its a brutal, repressive regime.   

Something conservative allow themselves to admire and respect now that Russia is no longer communist.


----------



## American_Jihad

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mother Russia: What do the liberals think now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What theyve always thought, during the Soviet Era and today, that its a brutal, repressive regime.
> 
> Something conservative allow themselves to admire and respect now that Russia is no longer communist.
Click to expand...


Salunsky would call you lame, you need to come up with some better propaganda...


----------



## JakeStarkey

The saul alinksys of the far reactionary right merely demonize the mainstream of American politics and the president concerning Syria.

The situation is looking better all the time for the USA as the Syrians will have to give up gas muniiton and comply with international conventions.

In the maintime, the far right and the left have left themselves way open to cries of "commie lovers."


----------



## ScienceRocks

editec said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all these years of calling Democrats commies and fascists, Republicans are coming out in support of a communist country for locking people up for "gay propaganda". This shit is priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost but not quite as priceless as how our resident anti-commies have come to an agreement with the CHINESE COMMUNIST MILITARY ESTABLISHMENT whereby we get to hire their SLAVES to make their products.
> 
> I'm telling ya, mate the US conservatives have some truly FLEXIBLE
> MORAL VALUES when it comes to choosing  business partners.
Click to expand...



Sir, it's all about MONEY. That's how the world turns.


----------



## American_Jihad

JakeStarkey said:


> The saul alinksys of the far reactionary right merely demonize the mainstream of American politics and the president concerning Syria.
> 
> The situation is looking better all the time for the USA as the Syrians will have to give up gas muniiton and comply with international conventions.
> 
> In the maintime, the far right and the left have left themselves way open to cries of "commie lovers."



I guess old dogs can't learn new tricks/propaganda...

*CNN poll: Public against Syria strike resolution*
By Paul Steinhauser and John Helton, CNN
updated 12:49 PM EDT, Mon September 9, 2013

CNN poll: Public against Syria strike resolution - CNN.com

Snarkey, did somebody steal yo mommy...


----------



## JakeStarkey

AJ, does not understand that bombing Syria was never BHO's real motive.

He wanted to flush out the extremists who put partisan politics above love for country and doing the right thing.

Both the national Dem and GOP campaign finance committees now know who to support in the primaries.

The extremists on both sides of the spectrum, like you and rdean, are going to get flushed out.


----------



## American_Jihad

JakeStarkey said:


> AJ, does not understand that bombing Syria was never BHO's real motive.
> 
> He wanted to flush out the extremists who put partisan politics above love for country and doing the right thing.
> 
> Both the national Dem and GOP campaign finance committees now know who to support in the primaries.
> 
> The extremists on both sides of the spectrum, like you and rdean, are going to get flushed out.



You have a lot in common with the dear leader, bull shit peddlers...


----------



## Moonglow

Katzndogz said:


> What do you want to bet that photographers in Russia won't be sued and forced to attend commitment ceremonies?
> 
> Whoever thought that Russia would be the country that protects religious freedom and the United States would be the country destroying it?



Which Jesus said that it's okay to persecute gays?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Syrian Peace Deal Signals Moscow's Growing Prestige *

Wed, Sep 11 2013 


Syria: President Obama can take all the credit he likes for Moscow's deal on Bashar Assad surrendering chemical weapons. In fact, Russia is filling the U.S. power vacuum on its way back to superpower status.

According to the surprise new peacemaker on the global stage, ex-KGB officer and Russian ruler Vladimir Putin, Syria will only follow through on his agreement with the terror state to get rid of chemical weapons "if the United States and other nations supporting it tell us that they're giving up their plan to use force against Syria."

That is the opposite of the Obama White House's claim that Assad's concession is, as White House press secretary Jay Carney put it Tuesday, "a clear result of the pressure that has been put on Syria by" the president's threat of limited strikes.

...


But just as Assad is not going to give up all of his chemical weapon stockpiles as civil war rages, Tehran will cheat on some pact forged by the same Russia that built the Iranian nuclear infrastructure over the decades.

President Obama thinks his sometime pal Vladimir has just saved him from becoming a lame duck president for three years, that he just gave him the "flexibility" Obama infamously asked him for over a hot mike last year.

But Obama has, thanks to Putin, just "ruined the American position in the Middle East, our patrimony of the last seven decades," as the Weekly Standard's Lee Smith warns.

Vladimir the "Peacemaker" is on track to replacing America with his Mother Russia as the world's lone superpower.


Read More At Investor's Business Daily: Syrian Peace Deal Signals Moscow's Rising Prestige At U.S. Expense - Investors.com 
Follow us: @IBDinvestors on Twitter | InvestorsBusinessDaily on Facebook


----------



## Moonglow

No settlement as of yet. Sparky


----------



## JakeStarkey

American_Jihad said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ, does not understand that bombing Syria was never BHO's real motive.
> 
> He wanted to flush out the extremists who put partisan politics above love for country and doing the right thing.
> 
> Both the national Dem and GOP campaign finance committees now know who to support in the primaries.
> 
> The extremists on both sides of the spectrum, like you and rdean, are going to get flushed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a lot in common with the dear leader, bull shit peddlers...
Click to expand...


Let's stay on OP, please.  The fact remains that BHO played the far right and far left, and the fact is that you sided with the Russians.


----------



## American_Jihad

JakeStarkey said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ, does not understand that bombing Syria was never BHO's real motive.
> 
> He wanted to flush out the extremists who put partisan politics above love for country and doing the right thing.
> 
> Both the national Dem and GOP campaign finance committees now know who to support in the primaries.
> 
> The extremists on both sides of the spectrum, like you and rdean, are going to get flushed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a lot in common with the dear leader, bull shit peddlers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's stay on OP, please.  The fact remains that BHO played the far right and far left, and the fact is that you sided with the Russians.
Click to expand...


You still have a lot in common with the dear leader, bull shit peddlers...






...


----------



## JakeStarkey

AJ continues to spread manure and is stuck in it, having sided with Russia.

AJ and those who endorse his opinion are no longer viable in American national politics.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Russia Rising*


September 12, 2013 By Joseph Klein






...

The problem for Kerry and his feckless boss is that, to the Russians, this is little else but a game. And the Obama administration is being played. Putin helped Obama get out of the corner in which he painted himself  at least temporarily  but at a steep price. Sensing Obamas ambivalence and the likelihood that he would lose a vote in Congress for authority to launch a punitive strike against Syria, Putin pounced. The wily former KGB agent has managed to gain the moral high ground while Obama looks like a combination of a paper tiger and a deer caught in the headlights.

Russia is demanding that Obama foreswear the future use of any military force against Syria. It opposed a draft UN Security Council resolution put forward by France, with U.S. and British backing, which would have authorized the use of force if Syria reneged on the transfer of all of its chemical weapons to international control. Give peace a chance, Putin is telling Obama, all the while chuckling as he outflanks the Nobel Peace Prize-winning U.S. president as the anti-war world leader.

...

The Assad regime buys significant time. Russia increases its military presence under the pretext of providing security for the transfer to international control. The rebels, including the so-called moderates whom the Obama administration says it is supporting, are marginalized.

In short, Russia wins. And the United States, under President Obama, looks weaker than ever.

Russia Rising | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## JakeStarkey

Either HRC or, hopefully, CC will win the election, and we can watch the far reactionary right and the far radical left begin moving to Moscow.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Vladimir Putin: Leader of the Free World?*


September 13, 2013 By Robert Spencer






When even the New York Times admits that Barack Obama has been outfoxed, outsmarted and outplayed, you know he has really been outfoxed, outsmarted and outplayed.

But there it was, in Wednesdays edition: suddenly Mr. Putin has eclipsed Mr. Obama as the world leader driving the agenda in the Syria crisis. Putin, wrote Steven Lee Myers for the Times, appears to have achieved several objectives, largely at Washingtons expense. Chief among these was that Russia has at least for now made itself indispensable in containing the conflict in Syria, which Mr. Putin has argued could ignite Islamic unrest around the region, even as far as Russias own restive Muslim regions, if it is mismanaged.

Barack Obama, meanwhile, has been revealed as being spectacularly dispensable. The Syrian jihadis who were counting on his aid are bitterly disappointed that he has (at least for now) backed off on committing the U.S. to intervening militarily; true to form as ever, they are blaming it all on Israel. He and his administrations top officials, most of whom spent years excoriating George W. Bush for lacking sufficient evidence of weapons of mass destruction in Iraq, are definitively unmasked as hypocritical, self-serving and partisan in repeatedly glossing over the fact that Obama still has not proven his central contention, that it was Assad who used the chemical weapons unleashed in Syria on August 21.

...

What happened this week could prove to be just as accidentally momentous. Russia has suddenly reemerged as a major player, if not the major player, in the Middle East and on the world stage in general. And it has happened not because Putins plan for a resolution to the Syrian conflict is particularly imaginative, or even workable (how will anyone be able to be sure that Syria has turned over all its chemical weapons?). No, Russias reemergence is due not to Russias power or Putins statecraft, but because Barack Obama left the gate open for them. The consequences of their rushing into the city have yet to be determined, but theyre unlikely to be good in the long run for free people.

Vladimir Putin: Leader of the Free World? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## JakeStarkey

We have seen BHO out maneuvering Russia diplomatically and forcing Syria to bow when we flexed our military muscle.


----------



## American_Jihad

JakeStarkey said:


> We have seen BHO out maneuvering Russia diplomatically and forcing Syria to bow when we flexed our military muscle.



Snarky, I bet you own a crack-matic...


----------



## francoHFW

GO LIVE IN Russia then, brainwashed Pub dupe LOL


----------



## American_Jihad

francoHFW said:


> GO LIVE IN Russia then, brainwashed Pub dupe LOL



Franco/Dupo, that's what you progressive/left-wing/liberal/commies should do, yo leaders won't be in a lovers quarrel forever...


----------



## Political Junky

Katzndogz said:


> Oh please, if it wasn't for the gay mafia you would be under psychiatric care for your homosexuality right now.


That changed 40 years ago. It takes some a while to catch up, or perhaps they just die off.


----------



## Political Junky

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can see who the crazy one is, sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your sewwtheart.  I'm not a lesbian.  Keep your tongue in your mouth and zip it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only you would think that was hitting on you.
Click to expand...

The most unattractive homophobes think that homosexuals desire them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> Russia is living the conservative dream right now!



More propaganda. I come across very very very few conservatives who want to jail gays. As far as regulating sexuality though; conservatives and liberals are both quite guilty if we're going to be honest with ourselves. (Of course, you are only 'honest' when it suits your agenda and therefore dishonest).


----------



## Moonglow

Political Junky said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your sewwtheart.  I'm not a lesbian.  Keep your tongue in your mouth and zip it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only you would think that was hitting on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most unattractive homophobes think that homosexuals desire them.
Click to expand...


kats has dust appear every time she wipes.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

No matter how enlightened you want to pretend you are. You are definitely an ugly soul, MG.


----------



## bripat9643

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right religious arm of the TPM are in firm agreement with the commies.



Fakey, you're in firm agreement with the commies.  You've even been caught posting their propaganda right here in the forum.


----------



## Bfgrn

Sallow said:


> NEWSFLASH: Russia was never "admired" by liberals in this country. Quite the contrary, the Liberal Presidents of this country did the best they could to fight them without starting a hot war.
> 
> John F. Kennedy, a self avowed Liberal, was killed by Commie loving Lee Harvey Oswald.



Russia has always been a conservative nation...communism is conservative, not liberal. But don't try to spread fairy tales...Oswald had ties to the CIA.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right religious arm of the TPM are in firm agreement with the commies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fakey, you're in firm agreement with the commies.  You've even been caught posting their propaganda right here in the forum.
Click to expand...


patty, you are in the communist arms, you have been caught of posting WHO communist front material only on issues.  Your betters, including me, post from a widely divergent group of sources.

Anarchists like you are . . . anarchical.    No one gives anything you say serious consideration, buddy.


----------



## Katzndogz

Russia is becoming the country we were while we are becoming the country Russia was.   It isn't Russia protecting terrorists in Syria, it's the US.


----------



## Dante

TheOldSchool said:


> Russia is living the conservative dream right now!





And what in the whacky world of wingnuttery does any of this have to do with American liberals?


----------



## Montecresto

American_Jihad said:


> I wonder, what do they think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia's Crackdown On 'Gay Propaganda' And Popular Illiberalism*​
> Mark Adomanis
> 6/29/13
> 
> Over at The Nation, Alec Luhn recently wrote a quite good summary of the recently-passed ban on gay propaganda and the generally perilous state of gay rights in Russia. I encourage everyone to read the full article, particularly because it does an excellent job of showing that Russian gay rights activists are themselves deeply conflicted and divided about what to do next. Some, particularly those that get the most attention in the West, want to focus on holding large public demonstrations of gay pride. Others think that Russian gays should adopt a more cautious stance that is based on coming out to family and close friends and then gradually broadening out from there.*
> 
> The point is that Russias gays are not united in lockstep behind a particular issue, strategy, or goal, but are people with all of the messiness, bickering, and spontaneity that that entails. That might sound rather obvious or banal, but in discussions about the ban on gay propaganda there is an unfortunate tendency to lump Russias gays together into some homogeneous and undifferentiated mass.
> 
> But what really struck me about Luhns article, what really got me thinking, was the widespread popularity of anti-gay sentiment. The Duma bill banning gay propaganda passed unanimously. Not a single member of the official opposition felt comfortable voting against it. Obviously the opposition doesnt doesnt control the Duma, United Russia does, but the Communists, the LDPR, and other groups have no problem voting against various sorts of economic and fiscal policies. Yes the Duma is hardly a paragon of democratic accountability, but unanimous bills are still quite rare and it seems worth noting how quickly its deputies fell in line behind the legislation.
> 
> ...
> 
> Russia's Crackdown On 'Gay Propaganda' And Popular Illiberalism - Forbes



On the issue of Syria, Russia is right. You can say that without endorsing ALL things Russian, you know!


----------



## Katzndogz

Russia is right with their anti gay propaganda law too.   Gay propaganda cannot be disseminated to minors.  Simple, straightforward, correct and something the Russian people want.

Russians see what gay activism has done in the United States.  They don't want it there.  They are correct.


----------



## Vox

Bfgrn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSFLASH: Russia was never "admired" by liberals in this country. Quite the contrary, the Liberal Presidents of this country did the best they could to fight them without starting a hot war.
> 
> John F. Kennedy, a self avowed Liberal, was killed by Commie loving Lee Harvey Oswald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has always been a conservative nation...communism is conservative, not liberal. But don't try to spread fairy tales...Oswald had ties to the CIA.
Click to expand...


that is the most idiotic post on this forum EVER 

communism is the most left on the scale. Russia was never communist, it was and still is ( mentally) SOCIALIST which is a left political affiliation.

Both socialism and communism require totalitarian regime to be imposed - otherwise they can't exist - and that is what USSR and other socialist countries did.


----------



## Vox

Katzndogz said:


> Russia is right with their anti gay propaganda law too.   Gay propaganda cannot be disseminated to minors.  Simple, straightforward, correct and something the Russian people want.
> 
> Russians see what gay activism has done in the United States.  They don't want it there.  They are correct.



Except you fail to understand that they could not care less about gays altogether.
*
Any law which contains the words "propaganda" is aimed at crushing political opposition only, no matter whom they are supposedly attacking now.*
Like our "hate crime" laws - those are also aimed at potential political opposition.

Homosexuals have been "persecuted" de jure in the USSR, but de facto - always have had easy life all the way up to the Politburo. Soviet Union was founded by homosexuals.


----------



## Vox

Katzndogz said:


> Russia is becoming the country we were while we are becoming the country Russia was.   It isn't Russia protecting terrorists in Syria, it's the US.



please.

You really have no idea what Russia is, was and ever could be.

There is NO RESEMBLANCE with the US whatsoever.

Never WAS, never will be,

The fundamental difference is in the worldview.

Russia IS, WAS and will be a COLLECTIVIST country.

USA was founded and built on the INDIVIDUALIST priorities.


----------



## Montecresto

Vox said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is becoming the country we were while we are becoming the country Russia was.   It isn't Russia protecting terrorists in Syria, it's the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please.
> 
> You really have no idea what Russia is, was and ever could be.
> 
> There is NO RESEMBLANCE with the US whatsoever.
> 
> Never WAS, never will be,
> 
> The fundamental difference is in the worldview.
> 
> Russia IS, WAS and will be a COLLECTIVIST country.
> 
> USA was founded and built on the INDIVIDUALIST priorities.
Click to expand...


Nobody notices that American individualism is on the way out? That's why Sandra Day O'Conner said (referring to Bush's warrantless, ie., illegal wiretapping) 'it takes a long time for a country to degenerate into dictatorship, but we should avoid that end by avoiding these beginnings.'


----------



## Vox

Montecresto said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is becoming the country we were while we are becoming the country Russia was.   It isn't Russia protecting terrorists in Syria, it's the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please.
> 
> You really have no idea what Russia is, was and ever could be.
> 
> There is NO RESEMBLANCE with the US whatsoever.
> 
> Never WAS, never will be,
> 
> The fundamental difference is in the worldview.
> 
> Russia IS, WAS and will be a COLLECTIVIST country.
> 
> USA was founded and built on the INDIVIDUALIST priorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody notices that American individualism is on the way out? That's why Sandra Day O'Conner said (referring to Bush's warrantless, ie., illegal wiretapping) 'it takes a long time for a country to degenerate into dictatorship, but we should avoid that end by avoiding these beginnings.'
Click to expand...


forcing "to be on the way out" by leftard loons as a political agenda is totally different than being the inherent part of national mentality. Russia has been a collectivist country for ages, as opposed, to the neighboring Ukraine or Poland, for example.
that is why socialist notions are still alive there and will always have their crowd. 
As opposed to the situation in the US, where the socialist crowd is being created - through government dependency.


----------



## Montecresto

Vox said:


> Montecresto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> please.
> 
> You really have no idea what Russia is, was and ever could be.
> 
> There is NO RESEMBLANCE with the US whatsoever.
> 
> Never WAS, never will be,
> 
> The fundamental difference is in the worldview.
> 
> Russia IS, WAS and will be a COLLECTIVIST country.
> 
> USA was founded and built on the INDIVIDUALIST priorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody notices that American individualism is on the way out? That's why Sandra Day O'Conner said (referring to Bush's warrantless, ie., illegal wiretapping) 'it takes a long time for a country to degenerate into dictatorship, but we should avoid that end by avoiding these beginnings.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> forcing "to be on the way out" by leftard loons as a political agenda is totally different than being the inherent part of national mentality. Russia has been a collectivist country for ages, as opposed, to the neighboring Ukraine or Poland, for example.
> that is why socialist notions are still alive there and will always have their crowd.
> As opposed to the situation in the US, where the socialist crowd is being created - through government dependency.
Click to expand...


Well I wasn't speaking to the means. It's the end result that matters. And justice O'Conner was speaking of actions by a rightard loon!


----------



## francoHFW

Russia under the czars was collectivist...ay caramba lol. The USSR WAS totalitarian communist. Both they and Hitler had socialism in their name for purely propaganda purposes. Socialism is highly regulated capitalism and always democratic..


----------



## JakeStarkey

Katzndogz said:


> Russia is becoming the country we were while we are becoming the country Russia was.   It isn't Russia protecting terrorists in Syria, it's the US.



The fascist state of Russia is becoming the country of FDR, Kennedy, and Reagan?

Really?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Katzndogz said:


> Russia is right with their anti gay propaganda law too.   Gay propaganda cannot be disseminated to minors.  Simple, straightforward, correct and something the Russian people want.
> 
> Russians see what gay activism has done in the United States.  They don't want it there.  They are correct.



The irrelevance of your statement is another example the American people are done with the far right.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vox said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSFLASH: Russia was never "admired" by liberals in this country. Quite the contrary, the Liberal Presidents of this country did the best they could to fight them without starting a hot war.
> 
> John F. Kennedy, a self avowed Liberal, was killed by Commie loving Lee Harvey Oswald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has always been a conservative nation...communism is conservative, not liberal. But don't try to spread fairy tales...Oswald had ties to the CIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is the most idiotic post on this forum EVER
> 
> communism is the most left on the scale. Russia was never communist, it was and still is ( mentally) SOCIALIST which is a left political affiliation.
> 
> Both socialism and communism require totalitarian regime to be imposed - otherwise they can't exist - and that is what USSR and other socialist countries did.
Click to expand...


Vox, do you even understand what is socialism?  Your statement is very confused.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vox said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is becoming the country we were while we are becoming the country Russia was.   It isn't Russia protecting terrorists in Syria, it's the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please.
> 
> You really have no idea what Russia is, was and ever could be.
> 
> There is NO RESEMBLANCE with the US whatsoever.
> 
> Never WAS, never will be,
> 
> The fundamental difference is in the worldview.
> 
> Russia IS, WAS and will be a COLLECTIVIST country.
> 
> USA was founded and built on the INDIVIDUALIST priorities.
Click to expand...


Nope.  Franklin said it best: "We better hang together, or the British will hang us separately."

We are a union, a republic, a representative democracy, a group of Americans who work together for the betterment of the country.

We are not libertarian or anarchist, and we never will be.


----------



## American_Jihad

francoHFW said:


> Russia under the czars was collectivist...ay caramba lol. The USSR WAS totalitarian communist. Both they and Hitler had socialism in their name for purely propaganda purposes. Socialism is highly regulated capitalism and always democratic..



FrancoDupa, shot down yet again...

Capitalism vs Socialism - Difference and Comparison | Diffen








https://www.google.com/search?sourc...T4GGLL_enUS324US325&q=Capitalism+vs+Socialism


...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Gates: Obama strategy wont stop Putin*​
By Ben Wolfgang-The Washington Times 
Sunday, March 9, 2014

Former Defense Secretary Robert Gates said Sunday the Obama administrations attempts to deter Russia from further aggression in Ukraine and across the region are likely to fail.

Speaking on Fox News Sunday,Mr. Gates said Russian President Vladimir Putin has ambitions beyond just annexing the strategically important Crimean peninsula, which will vote next week on whether to split from Ukraine and join Russia.

Ultimately, Mr. Gates said, Russia wants to rebuild the old Soviet bloc, and Crimea is just the first step. The United States only effective option is to build stronger relationships in Europe and amass greater influence in the region to counter the heavy hand of Moscow, Mr. gates said.

The White Houses attempts to punish Russia for its excursion into Ukraine with travel restrictions, the revocation of visas, economic sanctions and other steps wont stop Mr. Putin, according to the former defense secretary.

...

Read more: Gates: Obama strategy won't stop Putin - Washington Times 
Follow us: [MENTION=39892]Was[/MENTION]htimes on Twitter


----------



## bendog

The liberals?  They didn't move 300 K GIs to freaking Iraq!  JFC.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Crimea from across the Caspian*​
Mar 11th 2014, 6:00 by D.T. | BISHKEK

CRIPPLING corruption, submissive courts, poverty lapping at the gates of ostentatious presidential palacesthe parallels between the regimes of Central Asias dictators and that of the fallen Ukrainian president, Viktor Yanukovych, are uncomfortably plain.

The events in Ukraine pose at least two worries for the ageing strongmen of Central Asia. The initial success of the anti-government protests in Kiev might serve as inspiration for further revolutions to the east. On the other hand, Vladimir Putin's response might come to look like a blueprint for a future Russian invasion. Both possibilities must be on the minds of the post-Soviet regions autocrats. The crisis in Ukraine has exposed what look like neo-imperial appetites on the part of their former overlord.

Publicly, Central Asias ruling elite has said almost nothing about events in Ukraine, not even about the Russian governments efforts to break Crimea away from the rest of Ukraine on the grounds that it must protect Russian speakers abroad. They have been frightened into a tricky balancing act. They must wish neither to alienate Russia, with its immense economic leverage on their economies, nor to support secessionism at home. In the words of Parviz Mullojanov, a political analyst in Tajikistan, Russia is promoting separatism. For Central Asian countries, this is dangerous. They know they could be next.

...

Ex-Soviet Central Asia: Crimea from across the Caspian | The Economist


----------



## Bfgrn

Katzndogz said:


> What do you want to bet that *photographers in Russia won't be sued and forced to attend commitment ceremonies*?
> 
> Whoever thought that Russia would be the country that protects religious freedom and the United States would be the country destroying it?



No, they won't. DEAD people don't attend ceremonies.

More than 300 journalists killed in Russia since 1993


----------



## Wildman

American_Jihad said:


> I wonder, what do they think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia's Crackdown On 'Gay Propaganda' And Popular Illiberalism*​
> Mark Adomanis
> 6/29/13
> 
> Over at The Nation, Alec Luhn recently wrote a quite good summary of the recently-passed ban on gay propaganda and the generally perilous state of gay rights in Russia. I encourage everyone to read the full article, particularly because it does an excellent job of showing that Russian gay rights activists are themselves deeply conflicted and divided about what to do next. Some, particularly those that get the most attention in the West, want to focus on holding large public demonstrations of gay pride. Others think that Russian gays should adopt a more cautious stance that is based on coming out to family and close friends and then gradually broadening out from there.*
> 
> The point is that Russias gays are not united in lockstep behind a particular issue, strategy, or goal, but are people with all of the messiness, bickering, and spontaneity that that entails. That might sound rather obvious or banal, but in discussions about the ban on gay propaganda there is an unfortunate tendency to lump Russias gays together into some homogeneous and undifferentiated mass.
> 
> But what really struck me about Luhns article, what really got me thinking, was the widespread popularity of anti-gay sentiment. The Duma bill banning gay propaganda passed unanimously. Not a single member of the official opposition felt comfortable voting against it. Obviously the opposition doesnt doesnt control the Duma, United Russia does, but the Communists, the LDPR, and other groups have no problem voting against various sorts of economic and fiscal policies. Yes the Duma is hardly a paragon of democratic accountability, but unanimous bills are still quite rare and it seems worth noting how quickly its deputies fell in line behind the legislation.
> 
> ...
> 
> Russia's Crackdown On 'Gay Propaganda' And Popular Illiberalism - Forbes




liberals.., think ? what do they think...?

*if you rephrase the question to "what do liberals feeeeeel about Russia's qweer crack down?" *

i believe they will get a grasp on the topic.  ....


----------



## kiwiman127

LeftofLeft said:


> *What is even funnier are the Liberals who defend those that want to incorporate Sharia Law..... *And gays get more upset and threatened when a beauty queen and fast food entrepreneur say that marriage should be between a man and a woman.



Sure they do!


----------



## American_Jihad

bendog said:


> The liberals?  They didn't move 300 K GIs to freaking Iraq!  JFC.



They sure did, and this goofy "C"hicken ass voted for it...


​


----------



## Bfgrn

Conservative Russia

People simply do not realize that Russia is a deeply conservative country.

Fiscal policy is buttressed on a low, flat rate of income tax (13%), and there is virtually no social safety net, with spending on unemployment security, medical provision, disability aid, infrastructure, the environment, and urban regeneration far lower, in both absolute terms and as a percentage of GDP, than its G8 contemporaries.

Similarly, military spending is high in comparison  and growing  medical care is available free in theory, but requires private insurance or additional cash payment in practice, and businesses are in reality pretty un-regulated.

If that doesnt sound to you like a set of policies Newt Gingrich or William F Buckley would support, then you dont know your dyed in the wool conservatives from your woolly jumper wearing liberals.


----------



## American_Jihad

Bfgrn said:


> Conservative Russia
> 
> People simply do not realize that Russia is a deeply conservative country.
> 
> Fiscal policy is buttressed on a low, flat rate of income tax (13%), and there is virtually no social safety net, with spending on unemployment security, medical provision, disability aid, infrastructure, the environment, and urban regeneration far lower, in both absolute terms and as a percentage of GDP, than its G8 contemporaries.
> 
> Similarly, military spending is high in comparison  and growing  medical care is available free in theory, but requires private insurance or additional cash payment in practice, and businesses are in reality pretty un-regulated.
> 
> If that doesnt sound to you like a set of policies Newt Gingrich or William F Buckley would support, then you dont know your dyed in the wool conservatives from your woolly jumper wearing liberals.



He's an english investment banker in moscow thats gone rabid liberal, apples and oranges what a goofy fuck. I'M sorry I went there, now he's got two hits on his website...


----------



## Bfgrn

American_Jihad said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative Russia
> 
> People simply do not realize that Russia is a deeply conservative country.
> 
> Fiscal policy is buttressed on a low, flat rate of income tax (13%), and there is virtually no social safety net, with spending on unemployment security, medical provision, disability aid, infrastructure, the environment, and urban regeneration far lower, in both absolute terms and as a percentage of GDP, than its G8 contemporaries.
> 
> Similarly, military spending is high in comparison  and growing  medical care is available free in theory, but requires private insurance or additional cash payment in practice, and businesses are in reality pretty un-regulated.
> 
> If that doesnt sound to you like a set of policies Newt Gingrich or William F Buckley would support, then you dont know your dyed in the wool conservatives from your woolly jumper wearing liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an english investment banker in moscow thats gone rabid liberal, apples and oranges what a goofy fuck. I'M sorry I went there, now he's got two hits on his website...
Click to expand...


Your ilk is identical to Russian communists. You share the same philosophy.


Socialism is liberal. More people (preferably everyone) have some say in how the economy works. Democracy is liberal. More people (preferably everyone) have some say in how the government works. "Democracy," said Marx, "is the road to socialism." He was wrong about how economics and politics interact, but he did see their similar underpinnings.

Communism is conservative. Fewer and fewer people (preferably just the Party Secretary) have any say in how the economy works. Republicans are conservative. Fewer and fewer people (preferably just people controlling the Party figurehead) have any say in how the government works. The conservatives in the US are in the same position as the communists in the 30s, and for the same reason: Their revolutions failed spectacularly but they refuse to admit what went wrong.

A common mistake is to confuse Socialism, the economic system, with Communism, the political system. Communists are "socialist" in the same way that Republicans are "compassionate conservatives". That is, they give lip service to ideals they have no intention of practicing.

Communism, or "scientific socialism", has very little to do with Marx. Communism was originally envisioned by Marx and Engels as the last stages of their socialist revolution. "The meaning of the word communism shifted after 1917, when Vladimir Lenin and his Bolshevik Party seized power in Russia. The Bolsheviks changed their name to the Communist Party and installed a repressive, single-party regime devoted to the implementation of socialist policies." (quote from Encarta.). Those socialist policies were never implemented.

Whereas Marx saw industrialized workers rising up to take over control of their means of production, the exact opposite happened. Most countries that have gone Communist have been agrarian underdeveloped nations. The prime example is the Soviet Union. The best thing to be said about the October Revolution in 1917 is that the new government was better than the Tsars. The worst thing is that they trusted the wrong people, notably Lenin, to lead this upheaval. The Soviet Union officially abandoned socialism in 1921 when Lenin instituted the New Economic Policy allowing for taxation, local trade, some state capitalism... and extreme profiteering. Later that year, he purged 259,000 from the party membership and therefore purged them from voting (shades of the US election of 2000!) and fewer and fewer people were involved in making decisions.

Marxism became Marxist-Leninism which became Stalinism. The Wikipedia entry for Stalinism: "The term Stalinism was used by anti-Soviet Marxists, particularly Trotskyists, to distinguish the policies of the Soviet Union from those they regard as more true to Marxism. Trotskyists argue that the Stalinist USSR was not socialist, but a bureaucratized degenerated workers state that is, a state in which exploitation is controlled by a ruling caste which, while it did not own the means of production and was not a social class in its own right, accrued benefits and privileges at the expense of the working class."


----------



## American_Jihad

Bfgrn said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative Russia
> 
> People simply do not realize that Russia is a deeply conservative country.
> 
> Fiscal policy is buttressed on a low, flat rate of income tax (13%), and there is virtually no social safety net, with spending on unemployment security, medical provision, disability aid, infrastructure, the environment, and urban regeneration far lower, in both absolute terms and as a percentage of GDP, than its G8 contemporaries.
> 
> Similarly, military spending is high in comparison  and growing  medical care is available free in theory, but requires private insurance or additional cash payment in practice, and businesses are in reality pretty un-regulated.
> 
> If that doesnt sound to you like a set of policies Newt Gingrich or William F Buckley would support, then you dont know your dyed in the wool conservatives from your woolly jumper wearing liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's an english investment banker in moscow thats gone rabid liberal, apples and oranges what a goofy fuck. I'M sorry I went there, now he's got two hits on his website...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ilk is identical to Russian communists. You share the same philosophy.
> 
> 
> Socialism is liberal. More people (preferably everyone) have some say in how the economy works. Democracy is liberal. More people (preferably everyone) have some say in how the government works. "Democracy," said Marx, "is the road to socialism." He was wrong about how economics and politics interact, but he did see their similar underpinnings.
> 
> Communism is conservative. Fewer and fewer people (preferably just the Party Secretary) have any say in how the economy works. Republicans are conservative. Fewer and fewer people (preferably just people controlling the Party figurehead) have any say in how the government works. The conservatives in the US are in the same position as the communists in the 30s, and for the same reason: Their revolutions failed spectacularly but they refuse to admit what went wrong.
> 
> A common mistake is to confuse Socialism, the economic system, with Communism, the political system. Communists are "socialist" in the same way that Republicans are "compassionate conservatives". That is, they give lip service to ideals they have no intention of practicing.
> 
> Communism, or "scientific socialism", has very little to do with Marx. Communism was originally envisioned by Marx and Engels as the last stages of their socialist revolution. "The meaning of the word communism shifted after 1917, when Vladimir Lenin and his Bolshevik Party seized power in Russia. The Bolsheviks changed their name to the Communist Party and installed a repressive, single-party regime devoted to the implementation of socialist policies." (quote from Encarta.). Those socialist policies were never implemented.
> 
> Whereas Marx saw industrialized workers rising up to take over control of their means of production, the exact opposite happened. Most countries that have gone Communist have been agrarian underdeveloped nations. The prime example is the Soviet Union. The best thing to be said about the October Revolution in 1917 is that the new government was better than the Tsars. The worst thing is that they trusted the wrong people, notably Lenin, to lead this upheaval. The Soviet Union officially abandoned socialism in 1921 when Lenin instituted the New Economic Policy allowing for taxation, local trade, some state capitalism... and extreme profiteering. Later that year, he purged 259,000 from the party membership and therefore purged them from voting (shades of the US election of 2000!) and fewer and fewer people were involved in making decisions.
> 
> Marxism became Marxist-Leninism which became Stalinism. The Wikipedia entry for Stalinism: "The term Stalinism was used by anti-Soviet Marxists, particularly Trotskyists, to distinguish the policies of the Soviet Union from those they regard as more true to Marxism. Trotskyists argue that the Stalinist USSR was not socialist, but a bureaucratized degenerated workers state that is, a state in which exploitation is controlled by a ruling caste which, while it did not own the means of production and was not a social class in its own right, accrued benefits and privileges at the expense of the working class."
Click to expand...






...


----------



## KNB

What is the Conservative demand for action against Russia over the Crimea incident?

Besides "man up", whatever that means.


----------



## American_Jihad

KNB said:


> What is the Conservative demand for action against Russia over the Crimea incident?
> 
> Besides "man up", whatever that means.



kOOk, you don't know what it means, you must be a girl or a girlyman. Hey don't cha have school tomorrow...


----------



## Bfgrn

American_Jihad said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's an english investment banker in moscow thats gone rabid liberal, apples and oranges what a goofy fuck. I'M sorry I went there, now he's got two hits on his website...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ilk is identical to Russian communists. You share the same philosophy.
> 
> 
> Socialism is liberal. More people (preferably everyone) have some say in how the economy works. Democracy is liberal. More people (preferably everyone) have some say in how the government works. "Democracy," said Marx, "is the road to socialism." He was wrong about how economics and politics interact, but he did see their similar underpinnings.
> 
> Communism is conservative. Fewer and fewer people (preferably just the Party Secretary) have any say in how the economy works. Republicans are conservative. Fewer and fewer people (preferably just people controlling the Party figurehead) have any say in how the government works. The conservatives in the US are in the same position as the communists in the 30s, and for the same reason: Their revolutions failed spectacularly but they refuse to admit what went wrong.
> 
> A common mistake is to confuse Socialism, the economic system, with Communism, the political system. Communists are "socialist" in the same way that Republicans are "compassionate conservatives". That is, they give lip service to ideals they have no intention of practicing.
> 
> Communism, or "scientific socialism", has very little to do with Marx. Communism was originally envisioned by Marx and Engels as the last stages of their socialist revolution. "The meaning of the word communism shifted after 1917, when Vladimir Lenin and his Bolshevik Party seized power in Russia. The Bolsheviks changed their name to the Communist Party and installed a repressive, single-party regime devoted to the implementation of socialist policies." (quote from Encarta.). Those socialist policies were never implemented.
> 
> Whereas Marx saw industrialized workers rising up to take over control of their means of production, the exact opposite happened. Most countries that have gone Communist have been agrarian underdeveloped nations. The prime example is the Soviet Union. The best thing to be said about the October Revolution in 1917 is that the new government was better than the Tsars. The worst thing is that they trusted the wrong people, notably Lenin, to lead this upheaval. The Soviet Union officially abandoned socialism in 1921 when Lenin instituted the New Economic Policy allowing for taxation, local trade, some state capitalism... and extreme profiteering. Later that year, he purged 259,000 from the party membership and therefore purged them from voting (shades of the US election of 2000!) and fewer and fewer people were involved in making decisions.
> 
> Marxism became Marxist-Leninism which became Stalinism. The Wikipedia entry for Stalinism: "The term Stalinism was used by anti-Soviet Marxists, particularly Trotskyists, to distinguish the policies of the Soviet Union from those they regard as more true to Marxism. Trotskyists argue that the Stalinist USSR was not socialist, but a bureaucratized degenerated workers state that is, a state in which exploitation is controlled by a ruling caste which, while it did not own the means of production and was not a social class in its own right, accrued benefits and privileges at the expense of the working class."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


Hey pea brain, in 2016 will you vote for Hillary Clinton for President, or the GOP candidate?


----------



## auditor0007

TheOldSchool said:


> Russia is living the conservative dream right now!



You do mean authoritarian dream, do you not?  Calling Russia the conservative dream should scare the crap out of any freedom loving American.


----------



## KNB

American_Jihad said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the Conservative demand for action against Russia over the Crimea incident?
> 
> Besides "man up", whatever that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kOOk, you don't know what it means, you must be a girl or a girlyman. Hey don't cha have school tomorrow...
Click to expand...

So you can't answer the question then?

What is the Conservative plan of action against Russia?


----------



## Kosh

Funny how so many of the far left thinks that socialism is "far right".


----------



## KNB

Socialism isn't far right.  Fascism is far right.  Communism is far right.  Socialism is far left.

Facts are the center.  Learn facts.


----------



## American_Jihad

Bfgrn said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ilk is identical to Russian communists. You share the same philosophy.
> 
> 
> Socialism is liberal. More people (preferably everyone) have some say in how the economy works. Democracy is liberal. More people (preferably everyone) have some say in how the government works. "Democracy," said Marx, "is the road to socialism." He was wrong about how economics and politics interact, but he did see their similar underpinnings.
> 
> Communism is conservative. Fewer and fewer people (preferably just the Party Secretary) have any say in how the economy works. Republicans are conservative. Fewer and fewer people (preferably just people controlling the Party figurehead) have any say in how the government works. The conservatives in the US are in the same position as the communists in the 30s, and for the same reason: Their revolutions failed spectacularly but they refuse to admit what went wrong.
> 
> A common mistake is to confuse Socialism, the economic system, with Communism, the political system. Communists are "socialist" in the same way that Republicans are "compassionate conservatives". That is, they give lip service to ideals they have no intention of practicing.
> 
> Communism, or "scientific socialism", has very little to do with Marx. Communism was originally envisioned by Marx and Engels as the last stages of their socialist revolution. "The meaning of the word communism shifted after 1917, when Vladimir Lenin and his Bolshevik Party seized power in Russia. The Bolsheviks changed their name to the Communist Party and installed a repressive, single-party regime devoted to the implementation of socialist policies." (quote from Encarta.). Those socialist policies were never implemented.
> 
> Whereas Marx saw industrialized workers rising up to take over control of their means of production, the exact opposite happened. Most countries that have gone Communist have been agrarian underdeveloped nations. The prime example is the Soviet Union. The best thing to be said about the October Revolution in 1917 is that the new government was better than the Tsars. The worst thing is that they trusted the wrong people, notably Lenin, to lead this upheaval. The Soviet Union officially abandoned socialism in 1921 when Lenin instituted the New Economic Policy allowing for taxation, local trade, some state capitalism... and extreme profiteering. Later that year, he purged 259,000 from the party membership and therefore purged them from voting (shades of the US election of 2000!) and fewer and fewer people were involved in making decisions.
> 
> Marxism became Marxist-Leninism which became Stalinism. The Wikipedia entry for Stalinism: "The term Stalinism was used by anti-Soviet Marxists, particularly Trotskyists, to distinguish the policies of the Soviet Union from those they regard as more true to Marxism. Trotskyists argue that the Stalinist USSR was not socialist, but a bureaucratized degenerated workers state that is, a state in which exploitation is controlled by a ruling caste which, while it did not own the means of production and was not a social class in its own right, accrued benefits and privileges at the expense of the working class."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey pea brain, in 2016 will you vote for Hillary Clinton for President, or the GOP candidate?
Click to expand...


You stupid beatnic you didn't get the word, hillary ain't running, I have a thread on it, now go fetch...


----------



## Kosh

KNB said:


> Socialism isn't far right.  Fascism is far right.  Communism is far right.  Socialism is far left.
> 
> Facts are the center.  Learn facts.



This from a far left Obama drone.

Yet there was very little difference between Socialism and Fascism other than labels. And Communism is not far right!

Learn the facts indeed!


----------



## auditor0007

American_Jihad said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pea brain, in 2016 will you vote for Hillary Clinton for President, or the GOP candidate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stupid beatnic you didn't get the word, hillary ain't running, I have a thread on it, now go fetch...
Click to expand...


You have threads on all kinds of crazy shit.  A thread on Hillary not running is exactly that, it's a thread.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Crimea 2014: Czechoslovakia 1938 Redux*

March 14, 2014 by Joseph Puder 






The recent standoff in the Crimea between Russia and the Ukraine is reminiscent of the tactics employed by Germany to bring pre-World War II Europe under the Nazi heel. Hitler amassed troops around the German-Czechoslovak border, the Czechs sought to effectuate their treaties with western allies, Britains Prime Minister Neville Chamberlain rushed to Germany to appeal to Hitler to avoid aggression and, in an effort to prevent a war, sacrificed Czechoslovakia on the altar of appeasement. The weakness of the west was on display and only served to whet Hitlers appetite for further aggression.

In the current drama, the Ukraine is like the former Czechoslovakia, Crimea is the Sudetenland, Russias President Putin reminds us of Nazi Germanys Hitler, and Chamberlains role is being played by Obama. True, circumstances in this conflict are somewhat different, and Putin has not slaughtered millions the way Hitler did, but the ostensible roles played by Putin and Obama are not that different from that of Hitler and Chamberlain.

...

As the Crimea crisis unfolds, it brings back images of the 1938 Czechoslovak crisis. It is becoming more evident that Russias Putin has adopted some of Hitlers tactics, and like Nazi Germany, he is counting on the Wests weakness, and its unwillingness to respond in a forceful way against his aggression. Obamas statement that a Crimea referendum violates international law is unhelpful. A referendum conducted fairly would settle the issue in Crimea, albeit, without the presence of Russian troops.

Crimea 2014: Czechoslovakia 1938 Redux | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## rdean

TheOldSchool said:


> Russia is living the conservative dream right now!



Really, it sounds like Right Wing Republican Conservative paradise.


----------



## rdean

Bfgrn said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ilk is identical to Russian communists. You share the same philosophy.
> 
> 
> Socialism is liberal. More people (preferably everyone) have some say in how the economy works. Democracy is liberal. More people (preferably everyone) have some say in how the government works. "Democracy," said Marx, "is the road to socialism." He was wrong about how economics and politics interact, but he did see their similar underpinnings.
> 
> Communism is conservative. Fewer and fewer people (preferably just the Party Secretary) have any say in how the economy works. Republicans are conservative. Fewer and fewer people (preferably just people controlling the Party figurehead) have any say in how the government works. The conservatives in the US are in the same position as the communists in the 30s, and for the same reason: Their revolutions failed spectacularly but they refuse to admit what went wrong.
> 
> A common mistake is to confuse Socialism, the economic system, with Communism, the political system. Communists are "socialist" in the same way that Republicans are "compassionate conservatives". That is, they give lip service to ideals they have no intention of practicing.
> 
> Communism, or "scientific socialism", has very little to do with Marx. Communism was originally envisioned by Marx and Engels as the last stages of their socialist revolution. "The meaning of the word communism shifted after 1917, when Vladimir Lenin and his Bolshevik Party seized power in Russia. The Bolsheviks changed their name to the Communist Party and installed a repressive, single-party regime devoted to the implementation of socialist policies." (quote from Encarta.). Those socialist policies were never implemented.
> 
> Whereas Marx saw industrialized workers rising up to take over control of their means of production, the exact opposite happened. Most countries that have gone Communist have been agrarian underdeveloped nations. The prime example is the Soviet Union. The best thing to be said about the October Revolution in 1917 is that the new government was better than the Tsars. The worst thing is that they trusted the wrong people, notably Lenin, to lead this upheaval. The Soviet Union officially abandoned socialism in 1921 when Lenin instituted the New Economic Policy allowing for taxation, local trade, some state capitalism... and extreme profiteering. Later that year, he purged 259,000 from the party membership and therefore purged them from voting (shades of the US election of 2000!) and fewer and fewer people were involved in making decisions.
> 
> Marxism became Marxist-Leninism which became Stalinism. The Wikipedia entry for Stalinism: "The term Stalinism was used by anti-Soviet Marxists, particularly Trotskyists, to distinguish the policies of the Soviet Union from those they regard as more true to Marxism. Trotskyists argue that the Stalinist USSR was not socialist, but a bureaucratized degenerated workers state that is, a state in which exploitation is controlled by a ruling caste which, while it did not own the means of production and was not a social class in its own right, accrued benefits and privileges at the expense of the working class."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey pea brain, in 2016 will you vote for Hillary Clinton for President, or the GOP candidate?
Click to expand...


Wow, what a great "Tea Party Poster".


----------



## American_Jihad

*American Power Under Obama in 1 Photo*

March 17, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield 






In a word. Pathetic.

As bad as the Carter years were, they didnt feature the complete and total collapse of American power. And if Hillary manages to crawl into the White House, it will be another 4 to 8 years of this.

Whatever your views on Russias invasion of Ukraine, watching the United States be disgraced and humiliated by a bunch of leftist academics is the nadir of this administration.

...






American Power Under Obama in 1 Photo | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Connery

*Moved to Europe*


----------



## dr.d

Jihad...ur ignorance and lack of political acumen r staggering...Nothing "undermined American power" and outraged the world like the futile and wasteful wars started by the previous prez....This one is at least bringing them to a close...and further sable rattling will gain us nothing. 
If u and ur ilk are truly concerned about world perceptions of our power... Perhaps u could consider decreasing ur endless denigrating attacks on our current prez...I'm sure Putin is delighted when he hears the adulation from the right describing him as a "resl man and real leader" while calling Obama "weak and feckless"...this is not only unjust but dangerous...and unlikely to garner global support.
WAKE UP


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## American_Jihad

dr.d said:


> Jihad...ur ignorance and lack of political acumen r staggering...Nothing "undermined American power" and outraged the world like the futile and wasteful wars started by the previous prez....This one is at least bringing them to a close...and further sable rattling will gain us nothing.
> If u and ur ilk are truly concerned about world perceptions of our power... Perhaps u could consider decreasing ur endless denigrating attacks on our current prez...I'm sure Putin is delighted when he hears the adulation from the right describing him as a "resl man and real leader" while calling Obama "weak and feckless"...this is not only unjust but dangerous...and unlikely to garner global support.
> WAKE UP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Dr.dumb/feckless imbecile, obongo is going to be worse than carter/peanut farmer...

Those two could become a team, carter grows it/obongo smokes it...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Putin Throws Down the Gauntlet and Obama Shrinks Away*

March 19, 2014 by Joseph Klein






Russian President Vladimir Putin minced no words when he signed on March 18th a treaty with Crimea to signify the absorption of Crimea into Russia. Defending the referendum held Sunday in Crimea in which those voting approved the absorption overwhelmingly, Putin declared in a televised address in front of both houses of the Russian parliament and Crimeas purported leaders: In the hearts and minds of people, Crimea has always been and remains an inseparable part of Russia. 

Responding to President Obamas stale incantations about international law and consequences if Russia does not adhere to its norms, Putin turned around and accused the United States of practicing the law of the strong. He said that the current central government of Ukraine in Kiev consisted of fascists, anti-Semites, nationalists and radicals who seized power in a coup détat backed by western patrons, and do not legitimately represent the people of Ukraine.  All from the Russian dictator who sent his shock troops throughout Crimea to ratify an engineered coup détat in the break-away peninsula. In a veiled threat, Putin said that Russia will do what it has to do to protect the interests of ethnic Russians of Ukraine diplomatically, through laws and other means. (Emphasis added) As if to underline his point, a Ukrainian soldier was reportedly killed on Tuesday when a base came under attack by Russian or pro-Russian forces.



Addressing crowds after his parliament speech in Moscows Red Square, Putin exclaimed: Glory to Russia. Obama and his partners in Western Europe, after much hand-wringing and talk of severe consequences if the Crimean referendum proceeded towards annexation by Russia, decided to impose the weakest of sanctions against a few individuals who couldnt care less. Their mockery of Obama, and by implication the United States, was palpable. Putin went so far as to joke that Russia was ready to take on NATO forces in Crimea and Ukraine at any time.

...

If Obama were to follow the latter course, he would need to nail down significant commitments from Putin with demonstrable actions to back them up  something he failed to obtain when he unilaterally decided to cancel the ballistic missile defense systems the United States was to place in NATO members Poland and the Czech Republic.

As of now, President Obama does not have an effective strategy in either direction. He is acting like a shrinking violet while Putin struts his stuff on the world stage.

Putin Throws Down the Gauntlet and Obama Shrinks Away | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## SayMyName

What I see as amusing is that the war-wing (neo-cons) of American and European politics are really grasping for any foothold to keep the will of our people in a mood to continue fighting perpetual war against the brown, yellow, red, Slavs, or others (just fill in the blank)...even by way of using others they say are oppressed, when not too long ago they were hankering to have the same tarred and feathered as well. Wait a second...what am I saying...they still want that. Liberty and freedom for them are only buzz words to bring fear into people and make them fight. They have no true belief in those concepts at all. It is war that brings their lives to life, war that they themselves will usually never end up fighting, but prefer to send others instead as they watch as voyeurs of the light fantastic.


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Truth About the Ukraine Crisis is That History Really Doesn't Matter That Much *​
3-3-14
by David Austin Walsh
Austin Walsh is the editor of the History News Network. 
Follow him on Twitter [MENTION=11599]David[/MENTION]astinwalsh.

There are only a handful of people in North America who know as much about Eastern Europe as Padraic Kenney. A professor of history at Indiana University, Bloomington, Kenney is the author of numerous books and articles on the history of Eastern Europe, and is regarded as one of the leading historians of modern Poland in the United States. A Fulbright fellow, Kenneys most recent book is The Burdens of Freedom: Eastern Europe Since 1989.

With the deepening crisis in Ukraine, the movement of Russian and now reportedly Polish troops to near the Ukrainian border, I talked with Professor Kenney about the Polish position in the crisis, as well as the [limited] role of ethnic conflict in the standoff and the wrong lessons for policymakers to have drawn from the Yugoslav Wars and about why -- shockingly -- ancient ethnic hatreds, the bread-and-butter of "History" really aren't a factor in Ukraine right now.

* * * * *

Professor Kenney, you are an historian of Eastern Europe and the former ***Soviet Union, and in particular Poland. Donald Tusk, the Polish prime minister, had a stern warning today about the situation in Ukraine, and I believe Polish troops are moving toward the Ukrainian border. Could you walk us through Polands interest in Ukraine?

Sure. I think Poland has two interests.

Number one, we cant be too surprised that the Poles would be a little bit concerned about any fighting just to their east, and Ukraine is right next door. There have been comments  as far as I can see unsubstantiated  that Belarus might also in some way mobilize its troops, perhaps to help out Putin, and that would alarm Poland even more. Theres a geopolitical aspect that is perfectly natural even if you didnt have the experience of World War II.

But then in addition to that  really, entirely separate from that, in my opinion  you also have Polands sense that Poles have a kind of responsibility for Ukrainian democracy, because Poles were successful in gaining democracy in 89. That sentiment increased when Ukrainians demonstrated for and won their independence in 1991. That happened because the Soviet Union fell apart, of course, but Ukrainians were very engaged in that, and a lot of Poles were excited about Ukrainian independence. And again, you have the Orange Revolution in 2004/2005. So theres been that sort of tradition that Ukrainian independence and democracy and prosperity is something that matters to Poles because of Polish history.

That raises another point. To what extent are historical factors entering into the -- Im going to ask you to play psychologist here for a moment. To what extent are historical factors entering into the minds of decision-makers in all of this? Because it seems that there are a variety of both contemporary political narratives and deep historical narratives that politicians on all sides of this crisis are drawing upon. And Poland of course has a deep history  we talk about 1989, but theres a deep history going back well before World War II, during the Russian Revolution  and indeed well before then  of involvement in territories in at least western Ukraine.

Incidentally, is there still a substantial Polish population in that part of Ukraine?

There are still Poles in western Ukraine, but not in very large numbers. You have a larger Polish population now in Lithuania then you do in Ukraine. (Theres also a relatively large one in Belarus, by the way.) To a large extent that was sorted out in the aftermath of World War II through ethnic cleansing: Poles moving out of Ukraine, Ukrainians moving out of Poland.

But look, the larger issue that you raise is what difference do historical memories make? The perception that Ukrainians have of Poles has been gradually improving over the last two decades, and Poland and Ukraine have very laboriously gone through discussion of painful parts of their mutual past. So, for example, Polands war with the Soviets in 1919 and 1920, which gave the Poles a hold on what is now Ukrainian soil (including very briefly an occupation of Kiev), but more importantly the Volhynian massacres of 1943

...


- See more at: History News Network | The Truth About the Ukraine Crisis is That History Really Doesn't Matter That Much



...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Obama Says Putin is Weak, Agrees to Let Him Conquer Ukraine*

March 20, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield 






When Kerry declared that invading Eastern Ukraine would be a hard line, it was as soft as the red line.

Obama doesnt have much bluffing power left, but announcing to Putin that whatever he does, we wont respond is stupid. At least maintaining ambiguity might have been a deterrent.

Now there is no deterrent except more empty talk about sanctions. The same sanctions that dont work and in this case cant work. Its as good as an announcement that Putin can do what he likes.

At this rate, why not just dismantle NATO and let Russia have its old empire back?

...

Obama Says Putin is Weak, Agrees to Let Him Conquer Ukraine | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Esmeralda

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, if it wasn't for the gay mafia you would be under psychiatric care for your homosexuality right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can see who the crazy one is, sweetheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not your sewwtheart.  I'm not a lesbian.  Keep your tongue in your mouth and zip it up
Click to expand...




Kats, you're so funny.


----------



## dr.d

American_Jihad said:


> *Obama Says Putin is Weak, Agrees to Let Him Conquer Ukraine*
> 
> March 20, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Kerry declared that invading Eastern Ukraine would be a hard line, it was as soft as the red line.
> 
> Obama doesnt have much bluffing power left, but announcing to Putin that whatever he does, we wont respond is stupid. At least maintaining ambiguity might have been a deterrent.
> 
> Now there is no deterrent except more empty talk about sanctions. The same sanctions that dont work and in this case cant work. Its as good as an announcement that Putin can do what he likes.
> 
> At this rate, why not just dismantle NATO and let Russia have its old empire back?
> ...
> 
> Obama Says Putin is Weak, Agrees to Let Him Conquer Ukraine | FrontPage Magazine



So what do u propose? Nuking Russia?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Russia, Liberal motherland.

Putin is on his anti-gay crusade just to get Obama and Reggie Love riled up


----------



## dr.d

The way conservatism has devolved into repressive policies toward medical care, constitutional protections and ability to vote for common folk...it may as well BE Authoritarianism...


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Spoonman

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/why-putin-able-screw-us-180553552.html


----------



## Truthmatters

American_Jihad said:


> I wonder, what do they think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia's Crackdown On 'Gay Propaganda' And Popular Illiberalism*​
> Mark Adomanis
> 6/29/13
> 
> Over at The Nation, Alec Luhn recently wrote a quite good summary of the recently-passed ban on gay propaganda and the generally perilous state of gay rights in Russia. I encourage everyone to read the full article, particularly because it does an excellent job of showing that Russian gay rights activists are themselves deeply conflicted and divided about what to do next. Some, particularly those that get the most attention in the West, want to focus on holding large public demonstrations of gay pride. Others think that Russian gays should adopt a more cautious stance that is based on coming out to family and close friends and then gradually broadening out from there.*
> 
> The point is that Russias gays are not united in lockstep behind a particular issue, strategy, or goal, but are people with all of the messiness, bickering, and spontaneity that that entails. That might sound rather obvious or banal, but in discussions about the ban on gay propaganda there is an unfortunate tendency to lump Russias gays together into some homogeneous and undifferentiated mass.
> 
> But what really struck me about Luhns article, what really got me thinking, was the widespread popularity of anti-gay sentiment. The Duma bill banning gay propaganda passed unanimously. Not a single member of the official opposition felt comfortable voting against it. Obviously the opposition doesnt doesnt control the Duma, United Russia does, but the Communists, the LDPR, and other groups have no problem voting against various sorts of economic and fiscal policies. Yes the Duma is hardly a paragon of democratic accountability, but unanimous bills are still quite rare and it seems worth noting how quickly its deputies fell in line behind the legislation.
> 
> ...
> 
> Russia's Crackdown On 'Gay Propaganda' And Popular Illiberalism - Forbes



that its stupid to attack your own citizens.
Its you guys who LOVED Putin remember


----------



## Spoonman

Truthmatters said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, what do they think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia's Crackdown On 'Gay Propaganda' And Popular Illiberalism*​
> Mark Adomanis
> 6/29/13
> 
> Over at The Nation, Alec Luhn recently wrote a quite good summary of the recently-passed ban on gay propaganda and the generally perilous state of gay rights in Russia. I encourage everyone to read the full article, particularly because it does an excellent job of showing that Russian gay rights activists are themselves deeply conflicted and divided about what to do next. Some, particularly those that get the most attention in the West, want to focus on holding large public demonstrations of gay pride. Others think that Russian gays should adopt a more cautious stance that is based on coming out to family and close friends and then gradually broadening out from there.*
> 
> The point is that Russias gays are not united in lockstep behind a particular issue, strategy, or goal, but are people with all of the messiness, bickering, and spontaneity that that entails. That might sound rather obvious or banal, but in discussions about the ban on gay propaganda there is an unfortunate tendency to lump Russias gays together into some homogeneous and undifferentiated mass.
> 
> But what really struck me about Luhns article, what really got me thinking, was the widespread popularity of anti-gay sentiment. The Duma bill banning gay propaganda passed unanimously. Not a single member of the official opposition felt comfortable voting against it. Obviously the opposition doesnt doesnt control the Duma, United Russia does, but the Communists, the LDPR, and other groups have no problem voting against various sorts of economic and fiscal policies. Yes the Duma is hardly a paragon of democratic accountability, but unanimous bills are still quite rare and it seems worth noting how quickly its deputies fell in line behind the legislation.
> 
> ...
> 
> Russia's Crackdown On 'Gay Propaganda' And Popular Illiberalism - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that its stupid to attack your own citizens.
> Its you guys who LOVED Putin remember
Click to expand...


you would like russia truth  -   plenty of cheap vodka


----------



## Truthmatters

that is off topic 

keep to the topic of the thread


----------



## bedowin62

dr.d said:


> The way conservatism has devolved into repressive policies toward medical care, constitutional protections and ability to vote for common folk...it may as well BE Authoritarianism...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com





what would left-wing idiots do if they couldnt spew stupid charges they can never back up?


----------



## American_Jihad

Truthmatters said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, what do they think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia's Crackdown On 'Gay Propaganda' And Popular Illiberalism*​
> Mark Adomanis
> 6/29/13
> 
> Over at The Nation, Alec Luhn recently wrote a quite good summary of the recently-passed ban on gay propaganda and the generally perilous state of gay rights in Russia. I encourage everyone to read the full article, particularly because it does an excellent job of showing that Russian gay rights activists are themselves deeply conflicted and divided about what to do next. Some, particularly those that get the most attention in the West, want to focus on holding large public demonstrations of gay pride. Others think that Russian gays should adopt a more cautious stance that is based on coming out to family and close friends and then gradually broadening out from there.*
> 
> The point is that Russias gays are not united in lockstep behind a particular issue, strategy, or goal, but are people with all of the messiness, bickering, and spontaneity that that entails. That might sound rather obvious or banal, but in discussions about the ban on gay propaganda there is an unfortunate tendency to lump Russias gays together into some homogeneous and undifferentiated mass.
> 
> But what really struck me about Luhns article, what really got me thinking, was the widespread popularity of anti-gay sentiment. The Duma bill banning gay propaganda passed unanimously. Not a single member of the official opposition felt comfortable voting against it. Obviously the opposition doesnt doesnt control the Duma, United Russia does, but the Communists, the LDPR, and other groups have no problem voting against various sorts of economic and fiscal policies. Yes the Duma is hardly a paragon of democratic accountability, but unanimous bills are still quite rare and it seems worth noting how quickly its deputies fell in line behind the legislation.
> 
> ...
> 
> Russia's Crackdown On 'Gay Propaganda' And Popular Illiberalism - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that its stupid to attack your own citizens.
> Its you guys who LOVED Putin remember
Click to expand...


Hey moron, the left was always kind to da motherland until they went after da gay, wait to ya see what sharia law has for them...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Russian Bear Rising*

March 26, 2014 by Joseph Klein






The Russian Federation has annexed Crimea following its full-scale military occupation of the peninsula.  Ukrainian soldiers are exiting and pro-Russian soldiers have assumed control over the last ships and bases once controlled by Ukraines military. Russia is now massing thousands of forces just across the Ukraine border, posing a clear and present threat to the eastern portion of Ukraine, at the very least.

Despite empty promises that he has no intention of seizing additional parts of Ukraine, Russian President Vladimir Putin laid down the pretext for just such an action in his speech last week to the Russian Parliament announcing his decision to annex Crimea. Commenting on the devastating effects of the collapse of the Soviet Union, Putin said Millions of people went to bed in one country and awoke in different ones, overnight becoming ethnic minorities in former Union republics, while the Russian nation became one of the biggest, if not the biggest ethnic group in the world to be divided by borders. Its the same rationale he used in justifying the occupation of parts of Georgia in 2008, and would be the same rationale to justify occupation of eastern Ukraine and areas of the Baltic States such as Estonia.

...

What is happening instead? The United States appears weaker than Russia. While not true, of course, perception is often the reality on the world stage.  Our allies are losing confidence in American leadership and our enemies are unafraid. Respect for U.S. resolve is alarmingly low among friend and foe alike. Adding insult to injury, even Hamid Karzai, the petulant president of Afghanistan  a country that itself was invaded by the Soviet Union and for which the U.S. has sacrificed lives and treasure to help secure the Afghans own future  is piling on. Siding with the likes of Syria and Venezuela, Karzai has publicly supported Russias occupation and absorption of Crimea. How low we have sunk on President Obamas watch!

Russian Bear Rising | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Papageorgio

Sallow said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has never been a liberal country; it was a Communist country.  While liberals and Communists share a common belief in Marxism, Communists are far more totalitarian and brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal governments allow multiple parties and political viewpoints.
> 
> One of the "features" of Communism is that neither of those are allowed.
> 
> Additionally, capitalism is also a Liberal construct.
Click to expand...


Is that why liberals in this country are trying to get radio, tv, newsprint and internet to comply with a "fairness doctrine?"

Is that why liberals don't tolerate Jews and Christians in this country? 

Is that why liberals are forcing Americans to by insurance or be fined?

Today's liberals don't fit the definition of liberals in Kennedy's day, they have become warped and advance tyranny, not freedom.


----------



## American_Jihad

Papageorgio said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has never been a liberal country; it was a Communist country.  While liberals and Communists share a common belief in Marxism, Communists are far more totalitarian and brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal governments allow multiple parties and political viewpoints.
> 
> One of the "features" of Communism is that neither of those are allowed.
> 
> Additionally, capitalism is also a Liberal construct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why liberals in this country are trying to get radio, tv, newsprint and internet to comply with a "fairness doctrine?"
> 
> Is that why liberals don't tolerate Jews and Christians in this country?
> 
> Is that why liberals are forcing Americans to by insurance or be fined?
> 
> Today's liberals don't fit the definition of liberals in Kennedy's day, they have become warped and advance tyranny, not freedom.
Click to expand...


They did a bizarro world on JFK speech - [then] my fellow Americans: ask not what your country can do for you  ask what you can do for your country.

[now] -  ask not what you can do for your country   ask what your country can do for you.

...


----------



## 1776

Russia today is rounding up anyone  in Crimea and Russia that speaks out against their illegal invasion of Ukraine. 

Liberals deep down support arresting people for their speech that is counter to liberal views...


----------



## American_Jihad

...

Communist Party, USA


----------



## Moonglow

1776 said:


> Russia today is rounding up anyone  in Crimea and Russia that speaks out against their illegal invasion of Ukraine.
> 
> Liberals deep down support arresting people for their speech that is counter to liberal views...



you wish, keep stroking......


----------



## American_Jihad

*Putin's Angels: Inside Russia's Most Infamous Motorcycle Club*
*The Night Wolves are backed by the Kremlin, fighting in Ukraine and hellbent on restoring the empire*

By Damon Tabor October 8, 2015 




The Night Wolves, Russia's largest motorcycle gang, are led by their president the Surgeon and backed by their country's president, Vladimir Putin. 

...

After his swim, the Surgeon strides over to a replica World War II fighter plane. A battle tank, imported from a film studio in Kazakhstan, sits parked nearby in the scrub grass. Both would be incorporated into the Night Wolves' bike show in several weeks — a phantasmagorical spectacle celebrating the Red Army's victory over Hitler and intended to feed Russia's growing Soviet nostalgia. "I'm very excited by the topic of war at the moment," the Surgeon says. "I'm not fucking interested in show just for show. I'm a warrior. I'm fighting for my country, for my history. I'm talking about what Russia is facing now. Especially America, putting the shit on it."

...

I had traveled to Russia in July to learn about the vision of the Surgeon and his fellow _Nochniye Volki._ A charismatic showman with a penchant for provocative bombast, the motorcycle club's leader is perhaps Russia's most recognizable nationalist star. Over the past decade, he has transformed a once-underground biker gang into a self-styled vanguard of patriotic holy warriors, reportedly 5,000 strong, with close ties to the Kremlin. In the Russian media, he can regularly be heard trumpeting the country's greatness while warning that its enemies — America, Europe, homosexuals, liberals, traitorous "fifth columnists" — intend to undermine Mother Russia. He and the other Night Wolves often hold motorcycle rallies to promote Russian patriotism and Orthodox Christianity, making rumbling pilgrimages to churches and holy sites. He has vowed to defend the Kremlin from Maidan-inspired protesters and has pledged to die for Vladimir Putin, the country's president. He has famously declared that "wherever the Night Wolves are, that should be considered Russia." Recently, the club held a three-day anti-NATO rally in Slovakia. Lately, the Surgeon has taken to praising Stalin. 

...






...






...

Page 8 of Putin's Angels: Inside Russia's Most Infamous Motorcycle Club | Rolling Stone


----------



## TheOldSchool

Russia handed ISIS 'big win' in Syria's largest city - Business Insider


----------



## Moonglow

American_Jihad said:


> *Putin's Angels: Inside Russia's Most Infamous Motorcycle Club*
> *The Night Wolves are backed by the Kremlin, fighting in Ukraine and hellbent on restoring the empire*
> 
> By Damon Tabor October 8, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Night Wolves, Russia's largest motorcycle gang, are led by their president the Surgeon and backed by their country's president, Vladimir Putin.
> 
> ...
> 
> After his swim, the Surgeon strides over to a replica World War II fighter plane. A battle tank, imported from a film studio in Kazakhstan, sits parked nearby in the scrub grass. Both would be incorporated into the Night Wolves' bike show in several weeks — a phantasmagorical spectacle celebrating the Red Army's victory over Hitler and intended to feed Russia's growing Soviet nostalgia. "I'm very excited by the topic of war at the moment," the Surgeon says. "I'm not fucking interested in show just for show. I'm a warrior. I'm fighting for my country, for my history. I'm talking about what Russia is facing now. Especially America, putting the shit on it."
> 
> ...
> 
> I had traveled to Russia in July to learn about the vision of the Surgeon and his fellow _Nochniye Volki._ A charismatic showman with a penchant for provocative bombast, the motorcycle club's leader is perhaps Russia's most recognizable nationalist star. Over the past decade, he has transformed a once-underground biker gang into a self-styled vanguard of patriotic holy warriors, reportedly 5,000 strong, with close ties to the Kremlin. In the Russian media, he can regularly be heard trumpeting the country's greatness while warning that its enemies — America, Europe, homosexuals, liberals, traitorous "fifth columnists" — intend to undermine Mother Russia. He and the other Night Wolves often hold motorcycle rallies to promote Russian patriotism and Orthodox Christianity, making rumbling pilgrimages to churches and holy sites. He has vowed to defend the Kremlin from Maidan-inspired protesters and has pledged to die for Vladimir Putin, the country's president. He has famously declared that "wherever the Night Wolves are, that should be considered Russia." Recently, the club held a three-day anti-NATO rally in Slovakia. Lately, the Surgeon has taken to praising Stalin.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Page 8 of Putin's Angels: Inside Russia's Most Infamous Motorcycle Club | Rolling Stone


If it ain't a Harley...it's just not a real motorcycle.


----------



## JQPublic1

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Russia has never been a liberal country; it was a Communist country.  While liberals and Communists share a common belief in Marxism, Communists are far more totalitarian and brutal.


ANd evidently communists are more CONSERVATIVE than liberals.


----------



## JQPublic1

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has seen what the normalization of homosexuality has done to the United States, how destructive the force is, and will not tolerate its promotion.  Good for them.  Someone has to stand up the gay mafia.
> 
> Someone has to stop obama.  Russia stepped up in WWII to stop another mad man from his world wide ambitions.  They are stepping up again today.
> 
> Russia Boosts Mediterranean Flotilla as U.S. Weighs Syria Strike - Bloomberg
> 
> Russia is sending two destroyers, including the Nastoichivy, the flagship of the Baltic Fleet, and the Moskva missile cruiser to the region, Interfax reported today, citing an unidentified Navy official. That follows last weeks dispatch of a reconnaissance ship to the eastern Mediterranean, four days after the deployment of an anti-submarine ship and a missile cruiser to the area, which were reported by Interfax.
> 
> Russia is sending a strong signal that the conflict surrounding Syria touches on its interests, to ensure that international law is upheld and there is no bypassing the UN Security Council, Ivan Safranchuk, deputy director of the Foreign Ministrys Institute of Contemporary International Studies in Moscow, said by phone.
> 
> Yes, obama is a madman, just like Hitler was a madman.  They both thought they were dragging along an ungrateful world into the utopia of their own ambitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Pretty much gone full bore Russian supporter against her own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shame that my own country has become so evil, so depraved, and become ruled by an utterly corrupt madman intent on his own gratification.
> 
> I never thought I would see the United States actually become what we fought against for over 200 years.
> 
> No I will not support perversion.  I will not support a crazy person who imagines they are God.   The only person to say "The State, I AM the State" and get away with it was King Louie XVIII.  obama isn't entitled.
> 
> We need rescuing.
Click to expand...

See the pretty colored lights dancing against your window pane? Its the cops coming to take you away...soon there will be a knock on the door and away you go...They have come to rescue the world from YOU.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Putin Praises Obama's "Strength"*
April 14, 2016
Daniel Greenfield
...




...

  This is A+ trolling. Count on a KGB guy to take Obama's "weakness is strength" meme and turn it around on him.

...

A very strong man. Let's get some context on that.

...

  So Putin turned Obama's contention that weakness is strength and strength is weakness by praising his weakness as strength. Does Putin mean this? This is a regime whose propagandists depict Obama on toilet paper. But this throws in a dose of mockery and some trolling that Obama is unlikely to get as he's eating up the flattery.

Now if Putin does encounter a strong US president, he'll call him weak.

When asked whether he regretted Obama’s leaving office, Putin said, "We all go sooner or later, probably. It's pointless to regret."

I bet.

Putin Praises Obama's "Strength"


----------



## American_Jihad

May 25, 2016
*Putin and the Night Wolves*
By G. Murphy Donovan

If nothing else, Vladimir Putin is a leader who paints Russia’s image with broad strokes. He overcame a KGB and Communist past to create a kind of democratic autocracy in Russia. He literally, and figuratively, restored Christianity and Orthodox churches across the land. In his spare time, Putin rides Harley Davidson bikes with the _Night Wolves_, Russia’s first post-Communist motorcycle club, an organization that might be the only state-sponsored political club for bikers on the planet.






The Russian president rehabilitated the Russian armed forces, too, in the wake of the Afghan/Chechen debacles. More recently, Putin has unchained the bear and altered the complexion of politics and dissent in the Caucuses, Georgia, Ukraine, and now Syria. Russian pushback against NATO expansion and regime change follies is a predictable, if not understandable, response to a hapless Brussels. Why European politicians seek a fight with Russia in the middle of an Islamic migrant blitz is a mystery to tacticians, strategists, and veteran diplomats alike.

The Russian president recently exposed Turkey, too, as NATO’s Achilles’ heel, a terrorist 5th column between East and West. NATO turned a blind eye to the Erdogan/Baghdadi oil cartel until the Russian Air Force began destroying northbound convoys. The CFO for the Turk/ISIS consortium appears to be Billy Erdogan, son of the duplicitous Turkish president. Across the border, Syria was another small war stalemate until Putin stepped in.

Russians still carry American astronauts into space, too, while Washington maintains spite sanctions against Moscow -- a testimony to Russian character and Obama era vapidity. With Putin, diplomacy is often just a door left ajar. The Russian space taxi serves Americans at NASA and affirmative action astronauts worldwide. The cutting edge of extra-terrestrial travel now requires a Kazak base and a Russian rocket.

Unlike European and American leaders, Vladimir Putin has no illusions about existential threats like open borders, Islamic imperialism, or religious fascism.

The Muslim world has been providing fighters to a half century of global _jihad_ that targets and kills Americans and West Europeans with near impunity. Ironically, no Muslim nations are burdened with economic sanctions like those imposed on Russia. Indeed, America and Europe are now suffering from atrocity fatigue. Muslims continue to kill and maim while Washington and Brussels continue to rationalize global terror as the new normal.  

For apologists, calling Islam a “great” culture is the feckless rhetoric of enablers.

The boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel is similar to the Russian sanctions, movements motivated by bias and historical bigotry. Just as Israel won a series of wars against predatory Arabs, the West won the Cold War with inept Communism -- and Europe still can’t take yes for an answer from a Russia that has reinvented itself.

Victory Day, celebrating Soviet success in World War II, has become the most significant holiday on the Russian calendar under Putin.






...


Articles: Putin and the Night Wolves


----------



## MDiver

No fan of Russia, as political opponents of Putin are either arrested or poisoned.  The only thing I do like about Russia, is the way they go to war.  I prefer the sledgehammer approach to fighting an enemy.  Any civilians that get caught in the mess, are simply collateral damage to be ignored.  The US way of surgical strikes is not as effective.


----------



## Papageorgio

dr.d said:


> The way conservatism has devolved into repressive policies toward medical care, constitutional protections and ability to vote for common folk...it may as well BE Authoritarianism...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



The ability to vote for common folk? As opposed to career politicians? 

I'd rather have a common folk running the country than the two nominees that both parties have given us this year.


----------



## American_Jihad

Right Now, I think liberals hate mother russia, not like during the cold war when they Looovvveeeddd her...


----------



## Esmeralda

Sunni Man said:


> Putin and the Russian government have their priorities in order.   ..


Such as cheating at the Olympics?  Regularly? As has now been proven.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/19/s...nsored-doping-by-russia-at-olympics.html?_r=0

Not a country or government to admire.


----------



## American_Jihad

*ROUNDING UP GAYS IN CHECHNYA*
*It's all about Islam, folks.*
April 18, 2017

Bruce Bawer







...

Now Chechnya is again making headlines in the West. In recent weeks, hundreds of gay Chechen men have been rounded up and placed in newly built concentration camps constructed precisely for the detention of homosexuals. Most of these men have been – and are still being – cruelly tortured; some (it's not yet clear how many) have been killed. Igor Kochetkov, a gay-rights activist based in St. Petersburg, Russia, told the _Guardian _that the scale of this action is “unprecedented not only in Russia but in recent world history.” Near the top of its long, grimly detailed, and deeply disturbing piece, the _Guardian _informed its readers – and it repeated these points later, too – that Chechnya is an “ultra-conservative Russian republic” and that “Chechen society is extremely conservative and homophobic.” What the _Guardian_ mentioned only _en passant_, many paragraphs into the article – in fact, the detail was tucked away as expertly as possible – was that Chechnya is _Islamic.

...
_

A report by the _Daily Mail _takes the dark picture painted by the _Guardian _and makes it even darker. According to the _Mail, _Chechnyans are actually “being ordered to murder their gay relatives after they are released” from the concentration camps. One survivor of the camps, who was lucky enough to escape to Europe immediately after his release, told the _Mail _about a not-so-lucky friend, aged 20 or 21, who was let go from one of the camps “on the condition that his family would kill him.” They did. Another gay man, who so far has avoided incarceration, told the _Mail _that gay acquaintances of his who were taken to the camps “were half dead after the beatings” they suffered there “and were returned to relatives like a bag with bones.” Whether their parents were devout enough Muslims to finish them off was unclear.


Rounding up gays in Chechnya


----------



## Political Junky

American_Jihad said:


> *ROUNDING UP GAYS IN CHECHNYA*
> *It's all about Islam, folks.*
> April 18, 2017
> 
> Bruce Bawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Now Chechnya is again making headlines in the West. In recent weeks, hundreds of gay Chechen men have been rounded up and placed in newly built concentration camps constructed precisely for the detention of homosexuals. Most of these men have been – and are still being – cruelly tortured; some (it's not yet clear how many) have been killed. Igor Kochetkov, a gay-rights activist based in St. Petersburg, Russia, told the _Guardian _that the scale of this action is “unprecedented not only in Russia but in recent world history.” Near the top of its long, grimly detailed, and deeply disturbing piece, the _Guardian _informed its readers – and it repeated these points later, too – that Chechnya is an “ultra-conservative Russian republic” and that “Chechen society is extremely conservative and homophobic.” What the _Guardian_ mentioned only _en passant_, many paragraphs into the article – in fact, the detail was tucked away as expertly as possible – was that Chechnya is _Islamic.
> 
> ...
> _
> 
> A report by the _Daily Mail _takes the dark picture painted by the _Guardian _and makes it even darker. According to the _Mail, _Chechnyans are actually “being ordered to murder their gay relatives after they are released” from the concentration camps. One survivor of the camps, who was lucky enough to escape to Europe immediately after his release, told the _Mail _about a not-so-lucky friend, aged 20 or 21, who was let go from one of the camps “on the condition that his family would kill him.” They did. Another gay man, who so far has avoided incarceration, told the _Mail _that gay acquaintances of his who were taken to the camps “were half dead after the beatings” they suffered there “and were returned to relatives like a bag with bones.” Whether their parents were devout enough Muslims to finish them off was unclear.
> 
> 
> Rounding up gays in Chechnya
> 
> http://www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/266421/rounding-gays-chechnya-bruce-bawer#


Guess hat makes Putin a liar again. He said there were no gays in Russia.


----------

